# We're Toddlering Now!! Nov 05 mamas, it's December!!!!



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

We're taking the plunge into toddlerhood! Happy December everyone!

Oh, and here's the old thread.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

how exciting!!!


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes we are.

We're 9/01/05 and we're definitely, definitely a toddler now.










Tantrums included.







I'm so exited. (really.)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

nOOoooOOoooOOooO..

my ngaio is still a babe! shes only half walking..







..

but but.. we are getting a baby!! not the same baby, but a 6 month old baby boy..and this weekend! im so so excited! ill give you all the details later.

sarah thanks for starting this


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Fern how awesome!!!









We aren't quite toddling over here. Cruising, yes. Getting into the diaper pail, yes. Throwing socks away in the rubbish bin, yes. But no walking yet.







!

Helen, you trip me up! I have been blind to your awesome sense of humour this entire time!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Waaargh!!!! I don't want to be a mummy to a toddler! I want a cute fluffy newborn with a yummy-smelling head again!
(actually, all I want is to be able to finish the message I've been writing for 2.5 hours)
So Skye walks, talks, climbs stairs, is obsessed with dogs,cats and squirrels, has started sorting objects and has a new unsuitable plaything (her current obsession is screwdrivers. We don't let her.) Oh, and her favourite suitable plaything is still the green wood ring from her stacking toy thingummy. No idea how much she weighs, and life here is still blissfully boring. Thank goodness.
Zjande, Fern, are you guys preggers yet? I need to get my broodiness quota in somewhere...


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

I know she's not a baby anymore, that's for sure.

Isa is not walking, but is getting more playful and more imaginative. It is evident in her babbling and her social interactions with other kids. I love to see her around other people!

We went to an AP playgroup this morning where she was the youngest baby...erm, toddler. (still getting used to it!) It was loads of fun, but I think she felt funny being the only non-walker. She couldn't really keep up with the other kids. She is getting braver, though. She climbed the steps up to a slide by herself and then went down the slide many different ways (on her belly, in her back, sitting up, army-crawling...) I am NOT by any means rushing her, but I am excited for her that she'll be walking soon. I know it will bring a whole new level of experience to her play.

*sigh* I'm not a "new" mama anymore. I'm some kid's mom.







:


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not ready to be in the Toddler forum yet. I'm in denial. Ds is still my tiny soft sweet newborn babe. Who walks. And talks.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 









I'm not ready to be in the Toddler forum yet. I'm in denial. Ds is still my tiny soft sweet newborn babe. Who walks. And talks.









I know mama.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Awww, well, I kinda love it. I love my chitter-chattering signing walking running toddler! I just think this age has been the funnest. Most fun? Whatever. She cracks me up all the time. Tonight she was so tired that she was running around and twirling in circles in the living room and then stopping to laugh hysterically at herself.









Two more days and she'll be 1. Exactly one year ago, I had been in labor for ~3 hours, and had about about 30 to go.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh Bex, I keep meaning to ask you, what is the 229/500 in your sig for?

And Fern, HOW EXCITING!!!!

And Spughy, still no package yet?? Should I be worried?


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Daggonit you mamas are quick to fire up a new thread! To warm us all up for the days to come of life with a toddler....I DON'T WAAAAAANNNNNNA BE IN THE TODDLER FOOOOOORRRRUUUUUUM YET!







: I am still technically allowed to call Noah my little baby since his birthday isn't until Thursday!

YAAAAAY Fern! Can't wait to hear all about your new babe!

OK, just stopping in to sub and say hello! Barcelona...I'm digging up my birth story just for you, mama.








&


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy, I haven't got your package yet - but remember it's got a long way to go and a border to cross, so give it another week before you start to panic. What method did you sent it by again?

We went to my company's "Winter Celebration" party (aka christmas party) tonight - it was held at the Butchart Gardens which is lovely, they had an outdoor skating rink and christmas lights everywhere, and we had an ok time but most of it was spent chasing Rowan around. She wanted to run EVERYWHERE. Except the direction we actually wanted to go. She was awfully cute but she is getting so fast, it's really hard to catch her when she gets going. Until she trips and falls.







Then afterwards we went to the IL's for dinner since it was close-ish and we wouldn't have to make a late dinner at home... only MIL can't cook worth beans and Rowan wouldn't eat much dinner. I said it was because she'd had lots of snacks in the car but that was a little bit of a lie - it's because she hates dry meat like overcooked chicken breast. She ate quite a few mushy green beans but mostly she just played with the food and wiped it onto the floor. Oh well. She did have a good amount of snacks in the afternoon.

Time to start Christmas shopping! I want to go to a craft fair tomorrow but it's up the peninsula a ways - at least a 1/2 hour drive - and I don't think it's fair to subject Rowan to that sort of car ride, and it's definitely not fair to subject DH to child care on the weekends since he does it all week. Maybe there will be another one closer to home.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm with Amy in the loving my toddler groove. I can only really see and admit it to myself in retrospect, but early babyhood was a big trial for me. There was a lot of high-needs baby time that I don't really want to re-live right now.

But toddler- this is terrific fun. The walking, talking, sassing, climbing, laughing (and even sometimes trantruming) toddler.

The new word of the day is yuck. I didn't teach it on purpose, but realised that I've been using it when she puts non-food in her mouth. As in "yuck, leaves aren't food". Which she now says proudly as she puts *whatever* in her mouth.









How exciting, Fern!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Winter's birthday party is this weekend and his birthday is Tuesday. Sigh.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DiD, did you find a midwife? I thought you were UC-ing?


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Fern: I am so excited to hear what's next for your family! yay for babies!

DiD: I don't think your package from us is going to be there by Sunday.







But it is still coming!

It's so cool to see how different our kids have become at the one year mark. We've got some walker/talkers and some mute/crawlers. All different stages of toddlerhood! Pretty fun! I can't wait to see where our families go from here!

And I'm realizing too how much I rely on this group of ladies to feel connected and alive. Thanks! I love you guys!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Amy, the numbers are for the decluttering challenge over in Mindful Home Management (or is it Decluttering?). Anyway, the challenge was to get rid of 500 items in your home in the month of November. I am still purging, but have just fallen behind.









I am loving this age as well don't get me wrong, I just fell so in love with my daughter and I have savoured her since her conception. I feel guilty that I don't have those emotions about my son. I would go to the ends of the Earth for him, I would die for him, but it's a different feeling that I have for my daughter.







So I guess I have those guilty feelings wrapped up in the 'typical' feelings of having your child grow older. I don't know, I'm rambling now.

Sarah, does Rowan dislike car rides? Sounds like you guys had fun at the party but not such much at the IL's. Does your MIL try to feed your babe contraband foods? Just curious.









DiD, are you feeling down about the gifts part or the age part? (((hugs)))


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

: Noah has his first really yucky nose! We have been so darn lucky/blessed that he really has not been sick yet. Last night between the teething and the stuffy nose we got NO sleep. I've been taking Emergen-C and echinacea in hopes to pass some of to him. Hopefully it doesn't stick around.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Awww!







I hope Noah feels better soon. Those colds are really tough, on both the babe and the mama/family. I hope you guys get some rest today. I think it's harder at night in general so a few naps during the day should be in order.







s

Abs only had 1 cold and she was about 2 months old. I remember the snot/drainage/stuffiness interferred so much with sleep and nursing. Get well soon baby Noah!!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Peacefulmommy: missed you guys at swimming today! I hope Noah is feeling better soon (and that you both get some rest!)







s:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
DiD, did you find a midwife? I thought you were UC-ing?

I found a UC-supportive midwife to possibly attend my birth but she is supporting me if I decide not to call her for my birth. She is a really incredible midwife and I am so lucky to have found her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiritmomma* 
DiD: I don't think your package from us is going to be there by Sunday.







But it is still coming!

It's okay, it's really thoughtful of you to have sent Winter something for his birthday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bex80* 
DiD, are you feeling down about the gifts part or the age part? (((hugs)))

I don't want my baby to grow up!!!!!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Spughy, I sent it US Mail, uninsured. I probably can't track it, so if it doesn't get there in the next week or so, let me know and I will make you a new one and ship it a better way.

OK, get this: I am SICK. AGAIN! I woke up with a bad sore throat and thought it was just from having the heat on now that it's really cold, but no....looks like it's strep.







: So I had to go to the ER to get checked and get a prescription because the Saturday clinic was already booked. The good news is that the doctor I saw this morning was the same guy who I saw when I had my miscarriage back in 2004 and he was a really great guy. I got to say, "Hey, remember me and my miscarriage? Now look what I've got!" So that was fun.







Anyway I'm on antibiotics now and am supposed to be past the contagious phase by tomorrow so I guess we're still having a party, assuming Brynn doesn't get it now too. Seriously, could this family be any sicker??!! Enough is enough.

Poor Noah! Man, we sure know how hard that is. I hope he gets better soon!!

Bex, 500 items. DAMN! Good luck sister. Sounds like quite a job!









Everyone else:














I have to go bake a 3 batches of brownies and an apple crisp.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I do NOT have a toddler by any means, but since you have all defected, I suppose I have to grudginly join you over here!! My sweet baby is just crawling, and just generally bringing us all joy. He finally started pulling up to standing the week before his birthday, so now it's very cute to see him upright, and rummaging through the various toyboxes, crates, and laundry baskets I have set up for him.

He just said his first word 2 days ago: BALL! I couldn't be more thrilled!! I have been waiting to hear his little voice for so long. He loves to play ball, and now that he can say it, he chases anything remotely ball-like around the house saying 'ball, ball, ball'. It brings such a smile to my face.























Here is Ezra's birth story as posted about a year ago: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=ezra+dad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katherinezuels* 
Tantrums included.







I'm so exited. (really.)

LOL, not looking forward to that part! I can't even imagine him doing it, but I KNOW the time will come!! Already our playgroups are beginning to involve hair pulling and toy grabbing, and we are lamenting the days where we just sat around and nursed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
but but.. we are getting a baby!! not the same baby, but a 6 month old baby boy..and this weekend! im so so excited! ill give you all the details later.

woo hoo! I'm sure no matter how long or short of a time you have him, you'll make such a difference in his little life!

I _think that it helps that I went to see my MW when Abigail was about 6 months old. I took the video camera and taped an interview with her; us talking about the birth._

Bex- what a great idea!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bex80* 
Sarah, does Rowan dislike car rides? Sounds like you guys had fun at the party but not such much at the IL's. Does your MIL try to feed your babe contraband foods? Just curious.









Rowan is currently not a huge fan of the car rides. She does ok as long as there is someone back there to entertain her but otherwise she's either sleeping (unlikely, these days) or squawking.

MIL is really good about not feeding Rowan foods that I have specifically prohibited (ie sugar, trans fats) but she is pretty clueless - well, no, not clueless, she just doesn't CARE - about nutrition generally. She likes bland food. The blander, the better, hence the overcooked chicken breasts, overcooked green beans, and canned corn. I would never DREAM of cooking such things for dinner, but it's standard fare for her. I don't like feeding Rowan chicken breast because it doesn't have a lot in it, nutritionally or taste-wise, and the texture isn definitely not one she enjoys, so she doesn't eat it. But it's not on the "no-no" foods list. (Of course, she buys chicken that is not pasture-raised, but whatever... there's a limit to what I can insist on.)

Fern - that is so exciting about your new baby! I hope it goes smoothly! I would love to have a 6-month old again.

Amy - I am not worried about the package yet. USMail takes a while. And then it has to interface with Canadian Mail. Sloooooowwwww. Don't worry. Also, I didn't know you'd had a miscarriage in 2004 - I did too. I was only 5 weeks along but it was still pretty traumatic.

I am envious of all of you whose babies say words all the time. Rowan says a word here and a word there (although she has been saying "bu bye" to me when I leave for work the last couple of days.) Otherwise she'll say a word once (like pointing at a picture of herself and saying "baby") and then not do it again for weeks.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Spughy, you can have my talkative babe. Somebody managed to teach my sweet, innocent vulnerable daughter her first swear word







: and I'm pretty sure it wasn't me.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Spughy, you can have my talkative babe. Somebody managed to teach my sweet, innocent vulnerable daughter her first swear word







: and I'm pretty sure it wasn't me.

Is it wrong that I laughed really hard and read that out to DH?

My little one isn't exactly winning prizes for good behaviour. This morning she discovered - why, I have no idea - that it is fun to blow snot bubbles out her nose and then wipe them on the cat. Yes, seriously.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

hi and happy december mamas! i can't believe we have toddlers! like the one year old birthday milestone, i have mixed feelings. but, am definitely enjoying this time. finley is hilarious and sweet, and i'm one happy mama.

it is happily finally cold here. yay! so it can start to feel like christmas. i love this time of year. we went to street christmas fairs looking for gifts...didn't find many that work and that we could afford, but it was still so fun to be out and about.

spiritmommy, thank you for diggin up your birth story for me! and itsybitsy, i haven't read yours yet, but plan to soon, and look forward to it. i'm feeling inspired to write mine down. and when i do, i will, of course, share with you all.

spiritmommy and amy, so sorry about all the sickness! YUCK. no fun at all. amy, you guys need a break! i hope the party is/was so healing, though, and wonderful for everyone, despite the strep









flapjack, i can't help but laugh too! ah!

a funny moment of finley: brings us imaginary food and feeds it to us (he LOVES feeding us, if you all remember him offering me my breast last month, which he still does). says "mmm" when we walk by restaurants, and now comes into the kitchen saying "mmm" when he's hungry. and his new favorite word: "dark" (when we turn out the light to go to bed, or when he wants to go into a room, but the light is out).

it is so interesting seeing what all the babes are doing and learning differently, like you said, peacefulmama...some quiet, some loud, some walking, some crawling...i think all of the babes prove to be flourishing, though, beautifully, and moreso than the babes i know IRL (and, mostly, non-attached mamas), and i can't help but wonder if our parenting has something to do with how well our babes our thriving. just a thought.

oh, finley had his one year check up. he had to have blood drawn for iron and lead and also to make sure he doesn't have hep b (which i have, and contracted when i was an infant in a blood transfusion). so, it'll be a relief to get a clean report back from those tests. it was AWFUL AWFUL, though, having my baby boy be so upset. i was shaking for an hour afterwards, while he was happily walking around saying "bop" and playing with his metrocard. (he bounced back quickly).

he weighed in at 24 pounds 2 ounces and was 31 inches tall, so that puts him at 70% in weight and 80% in height. still a big boy, but not as big as he was, percentile-wise. and the doctor (who i love, by the way, and is very AP) confirmed that his first set of molars are coming in.

what's everyone doing for the holidays?
we're going to ottawa, where my DH is from, for the week of christmas. i'm excited to see and be in the snow!

hope you're all having delightful weekends with your families.

i also send out a big







to everyone!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

and i forgot! how exciting FERN! yay! that baby is very blessed to have you holding him and loving him.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi everyone! Just doing a quickie sub right now. I can't believe we're in the toddler forum! I've never set foot in here until this moment!!









Thanks for asking Helen, but we're still working on the babymaking bit. My cycles are all super wonky due to breastfeeding so I'm confused. And impatient!!

Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Whew. Is it wrong that I'm relieved, Aubrey? I wanna be in the same DDC with you next time round- one of my most treasured pregnancy memories was the "this baby is so low I wanna push" thread. Ironic, considering all babies involved came late.
Fern,







. An ickle person to hold and cuddle and love!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRYNN AMELIA!*







:

I can't believe how quickly this year has passed, and that my baby girl is a year old. It's so bittersweet!!!

I posted her birth story back in October. Click here if you'd like to read it.

I'm up at 6:00 so I can have a few moments to write in my new blog and just savor this moment. One year ago, I had a two-hour old baby girl and was already asserting my Mama Bearness by telling the nurses who wanted to take her back to the nursery because of "hospital policy": "Well I'm her monther and it's *my* policy that she stays with me."









And happy birthday party to Winter today too!!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

:







HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRYNN AMELIA!!!!














:

And I sure hope that Winter has a beautiful birthday celebration!

*Amy* Your blog entry made me cry!

Spiritmomma...We missed you,too! I let Noah sleep as late as he wanted. He didn't get up until 8:40 so it was no swimming for us! He definitely needed it.

I have FOUR MORE DAYS until Noah's birthday!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*Happiest of Firstest Birthdays Brynn Amelia and Momma Amy!*


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy birthday Brynn!

And what a terrific first word for Ezra, Mary! Neela loves balls, too









We're going to make the trip back to Vancouver for a few days over Christmas. Unfortunately I have to work on the 26th, so we're trying to do Christmas dinner on the 24th, fun family Christmas morning then pack up and drive back to Eugene on Christmas day. But I'm happy to be spending it with family, so it's worth the effort. Remind me of this later in the month as I grumble about the whirlwind trip...

Neela has been working on a bit of a cold for a few days, but was soooo cranky with it this morning. Her eighth tooth just came through, and we may be working on some molars, too- but every time I try to look she tries to bite. I guess I'll find out sooner or later







: I wish teething was painless.

Aubrey and Helen, wouldn't that be so terrific if you were in the same DDC again? We could all stalk you! I'm already peeking in to the Feb group to stalk DID sometimes


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Well the birthday is winding down. We had a great day! She was clearly a little overwhelmed by it all, but she had fun. And so did we, and so did our friends who came.









A few highlights are here.

DiD, how was your party?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brynn!!!!!

And Happy Birthday Winter!!!!

I think that's all our babes now isn't it? I can't believe they're all one. It seems like such a short time ago that I was avidly reading MDC every day to see who else had a baby pop out. Now I have a real little girl running around - we all have real little people running (for the most part) around. Sniff. They grow up so fast!!!!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Noooooooaaaaaah's one in four more days!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Brynn!! I hope you know how much your mama adores you.

Amy, your birth story has me totally choked up. I'm sorry that you didn't get the birth experience that you and Jason planned for.







s I don't think I realized that you had had a C-section, much less such a long and complicated labor. I don't mean to open the wound, but did you ever get to let your MW have it? I mean, do you think that she was part of the reason that things started to take the turn that they did?

I can only imagine how difficult that must have been for you.







s









At least you got your gorgeous Brynn out of it.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Winter's official bday isn't until Tuesday, but his party was today & he was soooo cute. I'll let DiD fill you all in though.









Helen, are you guys TTC? I'd LOVE to be in the same ddc with you again! How cool would that be?! A good friend of mine IRL is in the Aug ddc & I'd always said that we *had* to be in the same ddc. I'm still holding out hope that I'll end up there!! I hope I hope...

Happy birthday Brynn!!!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay, on a *totally* different note---I just saw Brynn's party pics--OMG, could she *be* any cuter?!? I remember that she has always had a ton 'o hair, but she is adorable with those bangs and long hair!









Hey--do we have a yahoo group or anything? I would like to share pictures with everyone. Also, I wish I could everyone's name to their face. Has this already happened in the past?

Happy Birthday to Winter Alexander, too.















How'd the party go mama? How are you coping?









And next up...Noah Sage!!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Bex...there is a yahoo group. I'd love if anyone could refresh my memory what it is! I never ever go there anymore b/c I just don't have time to visit yahoo and MDC on a regular basis. I'd totally go to see pics, though!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yay! Someone remind us! Please?







:


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Does this link work? http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MDC_Nov_2005/


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Aubrey!







Now I have to re-join the group b/c I used an e-mail addy that I don't remember! Duh!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

OT from our birthday celebrations but I just had to tell you all that I had my first plugged duct!







Not once have I had any "issues" until this point. I don't wear bras, ever, I just wear camis with built in "shelf bras". Well, for some odd reason I decided to wear an underwire bra not once, but twice in the past week!







: Dumb, I know. Needless to say, I FREAKED out when I felt a good size lump on the underneath side of my left breast. It ached so badly for several days and it didn't even occur to me that it was a plugged duct from the bra. Didn't occur to me that wearing that stupid bra might have done it. It's not only underwire, but it's a 36D. My right boob is a C+ and my left one is a D+ or E. Needless to say, it DOESN'T fit right! I was just in a state of complete panic thinking "OMG...HOW am I going to tell my mom or sister that I just found a lump in my breast?" Then, it magically disappeared. So there you go! No more bra wearing for me. I'll happily continue to go braless at this point!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

peacefulmommy: wanna have a bra burning party at my house?


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Spiritmomma...I am SOOOO there!







The only bras that I ever put on my (what used to be) itty bitties were sports bras. I bought this bra many months ago not realizing it has underwires. NEVER EVER again am I wearing it. Not even to try to make my boobs look closer to the same size!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bex80* 
I don't mean to open the wound, but did you ever get to let your MW have it? I mean, do you think that she was part of the reason that things started to take the turn that they did?

Yeah.....I really do blame her A LOT for what happened. Of course I blame myself even more. Even a year later, I have a lot of guilt and remorse about it and am only just barely starting to feel less grief. It's crazy, isn't it?

As for the midwife, I did talk to her a few days after Brynn's birth and told her the many ways in which she deeply disappointed us. She accepted responsibility for some of it, but flat out LIED about breaking my water. I couldn't believe it. She just said, point blank, "I didn't break your water!" Unbelievable. Anyway, she was fired a few weeks after Brynn's birth and I would say that it was precipitated by how she handled herself during our birthing time. I looked into filing a grievance with the board of nursing, but never followed up because it was just too difficult for me to deal with the emotions around it. And since she got fired, I know that she knows that she screwed up big time anyway. The whole thing was just such a disaster! But as you said, in the end, I got my beautiful healthy daughter and we were both OK, so I have to just focus on that and not dwell on the negative!

By the way, did y'all see the new smiley:







I love it!

Peacefulmommy, ouch!! Sorry to hear about your clogged duct! Stay away from those underwires, Mama! My boobs are so huge (34E, or more!) that I have to wear them, but I've never had a problem, thank Maude (tm Helen).

Mel, good luck with all of your travels and I hope Neela feels better. Eight tooth, gads!!!

The Yahoo group....god, I wish I had time to keep up with that too. I miss Jen and QoC and a lot of the other moms who I know spend more time over there. Maybe I will go pop on and say hello!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy birthday Brynn!
Happy birthday for tomorrow, Winter!!
I'm there with the bra-burning. My boobs are just saggy squishy mounds of stuff on my chest with nipples (to differentiate from the saggy squishy mounds just below my rib cage, the saggy squishy mounds on my back and the saggy squishy tummy) and so recently I've just been wearing an old bra and whupping them out over the top when Skye wants feeding. Until, about two minutes ago, when I discovered I broke the wire in my bra- which is the one I bought to seduce Steve in for Valentines Day 5 years ago, when it was still just about sex








Zjande, we're hoping. I'm 6 dpo and had some spotting on day 4







. Part of me really wants an August 25 baby because Isaac was conceived on Alex's first birthday- does this seem like a wacky reason? Anyhow, I'm broody, we need to get the babymaking out of the way before Steve finishes uni and I start, and -y'know. Making babies is such good fun, it's not like it's a chore anyhow








Did I mention that Skye is sleeping in a cot now, and only waking up once a night and then early in the morning? It's made life so much easier for us, and not just the babymaking. We get time to talk, I get to have a bath in peace and quiet without anyone trying to drown me- it's good.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, and OT- when you visit Mothering, do you see a lot of wilkinet adverts? I can't figure out if Google knows I'm a brit and selects adverts accordingly, or if wilkinet are just spamming the internet.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Winter's party was so so so so fabulous! And Aubrey and sweet little Xeowyn were there, along with all of my favorite people (save one co-worker who invited herself and brought her ADD son and said child was like...running into walls and stuff) and Winter got a little mini cake to devour all by himself and he ate it by the handful. It was so super cute. We got tons of pictures of the cake eating. He was really funny during gift opening time though. After he found a few neat toys, I ended up having to finish opening everything for him because he just wasn't into it anymore. So cute.
We got a ton of pictures I will get put on a CD and post for you guys to see.
His actual birthday is tomorrow and because of work I'll even be awake at his time of birth.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

happy birthdays to winter and noah!!

i cant write more now cause my daycare kids will be here any minute.. but we are expecting our baby today!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh yay Fern!!!!!!!!

I just went back and read Winter's birth announcement and am totally bawling at work.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Aw, DiD!







I know. It's so bittersweet isn't it?? Sounds like the party was great, and I am so jealous you got to hang out with Aubrey and Xeowyn!

Fern, HOW EXCITING!! I can't wait to hear about the baby when he (it was a boy right?) arrives. You are going to be a great foster family! Oh, and Brynn opened her hat and scarf yesterday and *everyone* ooohed and aaahhhhed over it, and two people actually asked me if they could get one, too, so let me know if you are still interested in taking orders.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh, and OT- when you visit Mothering, do you see a lot of wilkinet adverts? I can't figure out if Google knows I'm a brit and selects adverts accordingly, or if wilkinet are just spamming the internet.

I keep seeing them, too. I clicked the link to check it out because I remember you saying you had one.

On bras- my breasts have kind of deflated recently, but I'm still wearing the DD nursing bras that I bought when Neela was a few weeks old. They are sooo ugly, but functional. They don't fit quite right, anymore, but I rate bra shopping up with dentist visits, so I suspect I'll be wearing them for a while. Amy, I noticed your um, ample, chest in your photos









Baby awakes...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My wonderful, brilliant, talented daughter finally figured out how to say "mama"







Such a small thing, but such a big deal.
We're out of separation anxiety now, btw, but she's insanely jealous. When did she get to be such a big girl?


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh Helen--isn't "mama" such sweet music?









DiD: I'm so happy that the party went well!!







I know how you feel irt going back and seeing WInter's birth announcement and stuff. I feel the same way.

Amy: Is it bad that I am glad that the MW got fired?







: The audacity she had to *lie* about breaking your water?!?!







:







Like you could forget about someone sticking one of those poker-sticks into you and breaking your water.







s I won't keep on because I don't feel like I should be rehashing what you are still processing. Just sending tons of love to you, mama.

Mel and peacefulmommy--I haven't worn an undewire in over a year now. Well, I did wear one for a couple of hours when I went to ds's Open House at his school. Otherwise I got these sports bra type (not tight, tho) pullover bras from Babies R Us. They wrap in the front so you just pull the cup down under your boob. I liked them because they had no clips or latches and for being pretty much just cotton, they support my flat, floppy boobs. Helen, I nearly choked re: the decription of your boobs. Sounds like me! I wouldn't change it though. Honestly!

Speaking of mama bodies, have you guys seen this site? It has helped me not only accept my PP body, but to love and respect it!









I feel like I am fogetting people....

Fern! Mondo excitement at your place, huh?? Yay for having a sweet little 6 month old to love on!!









Forgove me if I've forgotten you, I am getting back into the swing of "personals".


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Ooops. I cut Brynn's hair. A little more than I had intended, but I think it looks soooo cute!! Jason's probably going to be pissed though.







:

Helen, that is awesome!! Brynn says Dada alllllllllll the time, so it's always nice to hear Mama every now and then.









Mel, totally.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy I get an error when I clicked on your links.







I wanna see pictures of Brynn's hair!!!

I am still really jealous of babies with hair. Rowan's is growing so, so slowly!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh poop! OK, let me try this again.

Mama(pregnant)

Mini Mama

Hee hee!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Can you try once more, Amy? Now I can see you- for both links!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the link should work now. It's weird; they work for me when I test them out, and then they don't work for y'all.

OK, sorry to hijack the thread!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Consider this thread still hijacked. Amy, all I get are pictures of you very pregnant. Now, you looked absolutely lovely, don't get me wrong, but I really want to see pictures of Brynn's new haircut.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

LOL!!

OK, forget shutterfly. I just posted them to my slings site.

Ta-da!!!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Awwww, she is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!

Sigh. The hair. So much of it. Why couldn't my baby have lovely hair like that?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Awwww, she is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!

Sigh. The hair. So much of it. Why couldn't my baby have lovely hair like that?

i was thinking that too









ngaio's hair is pretty short still.. i can put it in a tiny sticking up pony on the top of her head and thats it! but its pretty cute.

amy, brynn is ever so cute! love the haircut! and the belly pictures!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

AWWWW! Brynn looks cute with long hair or short hair! Ellie's hair is getting longer, too. I can't decide whether or not to cut bangs. DH is against it, but I'm getting tired of her hair in her eyes all the time, and she'll only leave a clip/bow in it until she's in her carseat and bored, then she pulls it out. Here's a couple recent pics:


Me and Ellie at the pool

Ellie enjoying a treat

showing off her cute outfit and all her shiny teeth - she has 4 on the top plus two molar that are cutting, and 3 on the bottom with a fourth in the front cutting. Yep, 3 teeth coming it, so we're having very cranky days around here!

Ellie is past the learning to walk stage and into the running stage now! Still just a few words (mama, dada, nana - short for banana, and I think we've heard Hi and No at least once each), and still not much interest in signing. I'm really trying to let go of this total paranoia that I'm doing something horribly wrong to impair my children's speech... I read to them, chat with them all the time, do self-talk, parallel talk, labeling, etc - all the "right" stuff. My kids just seem to be motor-skills driven. Of course, now that Killy's been in speech therapy for nine months he's actually way ahead in language. But isn't that just further proof I was doing something wrong?









I can't believe the December thread is on the fourth page already!!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Jen, I guess I must be a worse failure than you are then, b/c Ezra just said one word and does no signs, and Ethan didn't talk at all till he was almost 2. AND they are behind on motor skills so it's not like they are strong in one but not the other. I think we can do all the right things, but like sleep, eating, etc they're simply not going to do it till they're ready and there's no rushing it. I was just thinking yesterday, with Ethan asking me a million questions and I was like 'urgh, I am sick of answering questions, I wish he would talk to himself for a minute'- this is the child who didn't talk, and even a couple months ago didn't know or understand what a question WAS and that is one of his goals in therapy- now he's talking constantly! LOL I will just enjoy the giggling, cooing, and sweet baby sounds while they last! Precious.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Awwwww! *Amy*, Brynn is TOTALLY your mini-me!!!! How absolutely adorable! I trust that, one day, Noah will have hair! He does have a lot more than he used to (which was NONE!







) but it's so blonde that he still looks close to bald!

Fern, how exciting for you!!! You'll have to tell us all about your new little arrival!!!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Amy: I like Brynn's hair! So cute!

QoC: Nice to see you! What a lovely family you have! Ellie has gorgeous hair and such a sweet smile!

Fern: I'm dying for details! How's the new baby? How are your other babies doing with the new baby?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone.







I love her little pixie cut, and Jason does too. She is total sass now!

QoC, you are totally not doing anything wrong!! Language development, like anything else, is all about the individual child, and just because Killy is in speech therapy definitely doesn't mean that YOU did something to delay his language. You are doing everything right, Mama! I know, though; it can be hard not to second-guess yourself. Brynn still isn't really eating any solids, and I was just thinking yesterday, did I do something to cause this? When they fall outside of "average," I think it's natural to wonder if there is anything else you could/should be doing.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

One year ago today, I was birthing baby Winter in my mom and dad's house. I so badly want to go to their house and sit on their couch and just remember every moment. Let's take a walk down memory lane.
I had been having irregular contractions that evening but I went to bed around 11pm anyway and was able to sleep for a couple of hours. At 1am I woke up, unable to sleep any longer. DP and DS2 stayed asleep in bed while I crept downstairs to see if they were going to get stronger. I lasted less than half an hour before I started having trouble coping and I went back upstairs to get DP.
I called my midwife and she said she would come and check me and if it was a false alarm we could all go back to bed. She arrived around 2:30 and I was dialated to a 4 so we knew it was definitely happening. I was given a tincture of cottonroot bark, my contractions were about 9 minutes apart. She went to go get some sleep, assuming I'd be in labor for a while. DP also went to go get some sleep.
At 4:08am my water broke. I remember thinking "Okay, this is *really* it and now I know for sure!" Up until then I was debating on whether or not it would piddle out. I hopped online to let everyone know it was not a false alarm. In hindsight, it's pretty hilarious that even then I wasn't sure I was in labor, considering how soon afterwards he was born. I had the midwife's apprentice wake DP and my midwife up and they started preparing the tub. I mostly stayed up, walking around, but squatting or going to hands and knees to take pressure off my tailbone. I had quite a bit of pain in my tailbone and it felt wonderful when DP applied counter pressure. He was pretty busy getting things ready but I kept hollering for him during contractions because I just wanted him there, I was so comforted by his presence.
About an hour later, one of my parents came down to use the bathroom and noticed the tub all set up in the kitchen, so of course they both decided to stay up. I retreated to the back bedroom because they were in my birth space. I labored on the spare bed for a while and around 6am the midwife checked me and I was dialated to 6cm. The entire time I was having normal conversations between contractions and was completely with it, but during contractions I went somewhere far, far away. It was perfect how I could just come back and return to what I was saying. Everyone was so amazed at how collected I was, and looking back, I am too. After my midwife checked me, I made a comment on how transition must not be too far away, and then I had 3 contractions one right after another that never really went all the way down. I suddenly became very non-verbal and primal. In my head, I was suddenly trapped in my body feeling the pain and I felt very tired. I wanted to be done and I said out loud "I want this to be over."
The midwife suggested I try the tub, which had been filling and alternately waiting for the water heater to warm back up. It was not terribly full at all or particularly warm but I got in anyway. During the next contraction my body pushed involuntarily. I felt immense pressure and when the midwife went to check me, instead of any cervix left she found a baby's head in the birth canal. At 6:09am I started to push on my hands and knees. At first it was really hard to push because his head was coming under my pubic bone and it was so intense I didn't want to push, especially right at my tailbone. After a few pushes, pushing felt better than not pushing so I gave it all my strength. DP got his arm a little too close and I bit him.







He backed up pretty quick, but stayed closed by, rubbing my back and reassuring me. I think my mom or someone was taking pictures but I was in laborland and was not paying attention to anyone. I reached down and felt his beautiful soft head shortly before it emerged and it was the most beautiful moment. He was so close, almost within reach and it gave me that last boost I needed to get through it. Finally, much to my relief, out popped his head and on the next contraction I pushed out his shoulders and the rest of his body. His official time of birth was 6:24am. The midwife passed him under my leg and I sat down holding my son. I just cried looking at his face, already completely and utterly overwhelmed by how much I loved him. I think I said "Look at how beautiful he is." As if no one else was looking. DP went and got the older two boys and it being 6am, they were understandably shocked. Winter and I sat in the pool together while I just stared at his face in awe. It was not terribly warm water so we got out after what seemed like hours and when I stood up the placenta just sort of fell out unceremoniously. I went and laid down on the bed in the spare room and my mom cut the cord after it had gone pale and limp. It was the only time he cried. My midwife massaged my uterus to help expel some clots, then I got this fabulous ice pack sanitary pad thing, oh it was heaven. I got dressed and went to the bathroom, which was incredibly weird considering the extreme lack of pressure on my bladder suddenly. I came back to bed and dressed Winter and swaddled him in a blanket. He was pretty alert and calm so I nursed him which prompted some insanely wicked afterpains. I asked for some ibuprofen, which I now find hilarious considering the labor I'd just gone through. I made a few calls and my sister started on her way down from Tacoma which is about 2 hours north. DP and my mom prepared everyone breakfast and we all sat down at the table, and I ate breakfast with my new son on my nursing pillow. I was pretty tired so I went to bed and the midwife, my mom and DP cleaned up. I don't remember much else for quite a few hours because I slept better during that nap than I had in months, snuggled in bed with my brand new baby and feeling quite on top of the world.

Happy birthday Winter.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Labor Day, DiD!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

: *Happy Birthday Winter Alexander!!!*







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy birthday, Winter!!!

Amy- feh. Gah. Bah. Humbug? Do you have any idea how JEALOUS I am of you and your beautiful pixie-haircutted daughter? She is incredibly cute though.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im totally in tears for you DID.. thanks for sharing your story again..

and happy birthday both of you!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Ahh, Helen - don't hate Brynn because she's beautiful!







(I hope you get that that's a joke on the old Pantene commercials.) Next time y'all are feeling envious of Brynn's hair, please come right on over and try to wash it for me. She *hates* getting her hair washed. You don't know how many times I have envied the fuzzy duckling-haired babes whose heads can be washed easily with a wash cloth!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Winter!!!!





















:














:














:














:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

so supposidly he is coming tomorow at noon!! we heard from them a few days ago then nothing till just now.. they were waiting for the roads to be safe since he is coming from a few hours away and its been snowing and icy. im so excited..


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Winter!

Well we had a bit of a wretched day yesterday. I forgot a doctor's appointment (a specialist I'd been waiting weeks to see - I literally kicked myself, but it's hard to do that and really make it hurt as much as it should!) and then DH for some reason decided to take Rowan over to see his parents and stay there all afternoon and not bring her home at 3 to nurse. I of course came home from work at 3 expecting to nurse... finally called his parents not even knowing if was there but hoping they would have some info and I said "what the hell are you doing, my boobs are going to explode" and he's like, "that's what the pump is for"







:. Rowan has another cold too, she should be nursing MORE not less. Anyway, I was pissed off at him, he was pissed off at me for yelling at him, and Rowan wouldn't even nurse when she got home because she'd just had a snack and her nose was all plugged up and we were going to eat dinner in half an hour so I ended up pumping - I got over 8 oz in less than 10 minutes which is something of a record for me. And I did manage to get her to drink more than half of that from a sippy cup while we waited for dinner. But then she hardly ate any dinner, which was ok because she nursed really well going to sleep, then at 12 and 4 this morning, so I feel better about her milk intake now. And DH and I had a long talk and it turns out that he was just stressed and spacey and admitted he screwed up and that we have all sorts of issues that we need to work on.

And then this morning just as I was getting out of the shower, DH called "open the door!" from the hallway and I opened the door and saw him with Rowan in his arms, blood all over both of them - turns out Rowan had stuck her finger up his nose rather enthusiastically and made it bleed. A LOT. Charming child.

But I managed to reschedule my dr.'s appointment for next Monday, which is about 3 weeks better than I thought it would be, so that's ok. Whew.

Me today:







:


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

sarah:


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

A quick note, during a rare moment of finger-free peace, to say hi!

spughy, so sorry you had a hard day. finley did the exact same thing to my nose (though it wasn't a LOT of blood, just a little), two days ago.

amy, brynn is absolutely Adorable! i love love her hair! she really does look so much like you. thanks for sharing the pics. and also, thanks for sharing your birth story. i'm so sorry it was so far from what you had envisioned, and that it was so rough.







thanks again for sharing.

itsy bitsy and DiD, thanks for sharing also! what beautiful stories.
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINTER!!!

off to see what finley has gotten himself into now









(and about to welcome some much awaited company, a dear friend of mine--yay!)


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Winter!!! I hope you had a terrific birthday









I've also had the nosebleed from the baby- the day she learned to say (and point to) nose. I hope you're having a better evening, Sarah. And I hope the specialist isn't anything too serious.

I also love Brynn's hair- another mama of a bald baby here. She's acutally blonde, with a couple of small mullet-y curls at the nape of her neck. But mostly bald









Good luck with the new baby, Fern.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
I hope you're having a better evening, Sarah. And I hope the specialist isn't anything too serious.

Thanks Mel! I am having a better day today, although Rowan is still very stuffy and refused to nurse again this afternoon, so I pumped again. I totally have a love/hate relationship with my breast pump.

The specialist is an ob/gyn who is going to do minor surgery to fix my poorly-healed tear from when Rowan was born. It's still gibbled down there and really does need to be excised and sewn up again, so DH and I can enjoy some quality time together. So no, nothing serious, but I am understandably eager to just get it done!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Sarah!















HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey guys sorry to bypass the entire thread activity, but I need help asap.

Abs fell in the tub tonight and bit the underside of her tongue. It quit bleeding after a few minutes but it hurts her to nirse. She can't suck for more than 5 seconds without crying, Do I need to go to the ER? She has had some infants' motrin at 9 so I can't give her more until later.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Bex80: OMG! I am so sorry this is happening! I wish I knew what to do...
The first thing I thought of was do you have a way to get her some mama's milk from a cup/ straw/ etc... Please keep us posted on what happens... I wish I had better advice for you...


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you mama.







I thought of that also. I have been trying to find the *&#%$ breastpump for the past 30 minutes. I think it's in the storage closet in her room.







She woke up about an hour after she went to sleep and couldn't nurse. I ended up just holding her and rocking her and she went back to sleep.

It's crazy how close to the back (not tip) the bite is. It looks like a small crescent moon wound, I barely saw it when she cried but it looked like it hurt.







She has been the most accident-having babe. My son never had anything happen to him so she comes along and when she gets hurt I feel terrible!! I feel really negligent in this case because I left her in the tub (NO WATER!!) while I was yelling at my dh who was being unhelpful with ds. The ironic thing is, is that I put her in the tub so she wouldn't slip on the puddle of pee she had just left on the bathroom floor. God, hindsight is so guilt inducing!

I think when she wakes again I will have a sippy cup of cool water. Maybe I'll go and try to hand express for a while?


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

bex...try a sippy cup of ice water or give her a really cold wash cloth to suck on. it may relieve the pain/swelling a bit.







mama...i hate stuff like that. hope she's feeling better this morning.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww Bex, that is awful! Poor baby! How is she doing this morning?

Spughy is Rowan feeling better? I hope your procedure goes smoothly and you're back in the saddle again in no time!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Bex, get some arnica (homoeopathic) in her asap. Have you got anything frozen? Banana? Ice lolly? Icecream?
FWIW, I think every family has a child like that. Isaac went to school this morning with crusted blood snot from when he fell into the laundry basket last night and banged his nose, came home yesterday with a triangular bruise right in the middle of his forehead and spent three weeks unable to eat proper food because his wobbly tooth hurt so much. That's at 6- can you imagine what he was like as a toddler?
Spughy


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey mamas, Thank you so very much for listening. It means a lot!!









The night was loooong. Up every 45 minutes to an hour, finally was able to give her more Motrin at 3:30 a.m. and then she slept until 7:45 a.m. I tried the water in the night but she didn't want it. She was able to nurse without crying sometime during the night and is back to normal this morning, though her feelings seem to be a little hurt, if that makes any sense? She's just sensitive today I guess. I would be too!

Helen, all I have in Arnica gel, for topical use. How do you use it internally? Is there an oil or a tablet or something? With her personality it sounds like I should have some on hand at all times.









I will still try all of your suggestions today as I feel like it will probably start to bother her as the day progresses.

She's fussy now so I need to run, but thank you all a thousand times! I'll be back later when she naps...


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

My friend Carrie gave us this little thing that looks like a tube of chap stick that has little tiny pellets of arnica inside. I mean, they are the size of Isa's pinkie toenail! She has taken them with no problem. If I offer it to her in my hand, she'll pick it up and put it in her mouth.

How's she doing this morning, Bex80?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

bex.. thats so scary! my wee one is very accident prone as well.. she is always climing stuff and falling off.. she is rough and tough.. not much blood yet, but i can only imagine..







: shes going to be a daredevil to the extreme im sure

i 3rd the arnica suggestion.. my kids always ask for it when they get any kind of owie. a kiss and some arnica usually makes it all better..

mouth wounds do tend to heal quickly and safely since they are away from outside bacteria and mucous membranes are very resiliant..

love to you!

i dont have to work today!! YAY!!!! i just got a call that the kids are sick. im so happy! i wanted to spend the morning nesting..baby comes this afternoon and i feel all nesty and excited. so its perfect, plus i still get payed


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

bex- oh no, poor abigail. I'm glad she's a little better today but that must have been a tough night, and so sad to see her having trouble nursing







I was going to say, motrin and giving her something cold to chew on/drink to numb it a little. I need to get us some homeopathic arnica.

spughy







sorry you missed the appt- hope you can get in again soon. and i really hope the situation can be resolved soon. and your poor dh's nose, that is awful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Ahh, Helen - don't hate Brynn because she's beautiful!









hee hee hee!

speaking of getting hurt, I slipped this morning getting off ethan's school bus, and seriously snapped my neck. it hurts so bad! I can barely do anything, and all I have is a heating pad but it's hard to just sit here with it when ezra needs me.







I gotta keep moving no matter what, I can't just lay here! I am trying to take 5 mins. at least.

Fern- waaahoooo about the baby!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

It's like accident central here, ladies! Y'all be careful today. Mary, ouch!! I hope your neck is feeling better soon. Those kinds of injuries always seem to take several days, unfortunately. Speaking of accidents, this one wasn't major, but yesterday I was walking up the stairs and tripped on the last step and flung my cell phone about 5 feet in the process. Now my right leg muscles are all sore from catching me. Thankfully I wasn't carrying Brynn, but it made me think again how much I HATE our stairs!! Our house was built in 1840, so the steps are really tall and narrow and they each have a lip overhanging about an inch or so. How stupid is that?

We're having a *challenging* morning here; I think Brynn has reached a new an previously undocumented level of clinginess and frustration. Like, crying hysterically because I got into the shower. Crying because I made her close the dryer. Crying because I wouldn't let her touch the knife I was using to cut up some cheese. Crying because I closed the patio door after letting the dog out. Dear lord!! I feel bad for her, but also feel a little frustrated myself! She's also been nursing a ton the past few days, so maybe she's growing or getting another tooth or just generally not feeling well. Interestingly, she has been eating a LOT more food the past fe w days, so that has been kind of fun. She loves cheese! And, tomatoes, which I find kind of funny.







: Woo, there goes one now! Speaking of cheese, she just asked for some so I'd better go give her some more. I'm trying to make sure she's also getting some fiber in there so her little digestive system doesn't get all blocked up! That'd be fun.

FERN!! I am so super excited for you, and great that you got the day off to prepare. Oh and I was going to tell you, I posted a pic of Brynn her new hat on my blog. Check it out! It's in my sig. It's so beautiful, I just love it!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern - how exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear about your new baby! And that's a lovely hat you knitted Brynn!

Bex80 - oh, your poor little girl! I hope she is feeling better today. Were you able to get some booby juice into her via alternate means?

Rowan is still snuffy. She couldn't sleep in her crib last night because her snotty nose kept waking her up - poor little bunny just lay there crying, didn't even try to stand up like she normally does when she wakes. She ended up sleeping propped up on daddy on the couch. But aside from snuffies, she is pretty cheerful during the day. I am constantly amazed at what a cheerful little soul she seems to have. Nothing much gets to her - the cat and dog regularly demonstrate strong antipathy towards her but she still screeches happy sounds at them and tries to cuddle them (and she's still blowing snot bubbles onto the cat














She falls down and bashes herself regularly but is soothed so easily with a cuddle and a close examination of one of the suncatcher crystals hanging in our window. She frequently gets yelled at







: for splashing all the water out of the dog's bowl but just sort of shrugs and runs off to find new mischief. And yet, as a small baby, ANYTHING would set her off crying, she was SO sensitive and mercurial. I guess that's what attachment parenting does for a baby's temperament!

(Ok not really YELLED at for splashing in the dog's bowl, more like an exasperated "ROWAN!!!" and removal of said bowl...)

Oh and Amy - I found Chilean blueberries in the grocery store yesterday - they are Rowan's fave... try them with Brynn, they are an excellent source of fibre.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Amy, Abigail had been displaying a lot of the same behaviours as Brynn, I wonder if it is developmental? I have noticed especially the increase in nursing and the crying out of frustration. Whenever I sit down she makes a beeline to me and tries to lift up my shirt. And she hates having anything taken awa/removed from her.

Abigail seems much better so far today. Thank you all so much! When we are out late I will go by the HFS and see about some Arnica tabs. I was going to tell more about her accident-prone ness, but she didn't nap for long and I had to get ds from pre-k. Now we are downstairs watching Polar Express before lunch. I have about 3 more minutes before Abigail gets tired of playing with the extra keyboard on the ground next to me.









Amy-I hope your sore muscles feel better soon, that sort of fall is painful and such a weird way to fall. Falling up.









ItsyBitsy-I hope your neck feels better asap! Do you see a chiro? can you do any sort of heattherapy (rice sock?) in the meantime? Oh, we are a bunch of hurtin' families recently that's for sure.

Fern-YAY!!! Tell us all about the new babe!!! I'm also sorry but glad to hear that you have a rough and tumble toddler. It will be interesting to comiserate over the coming days as they get more and more mobile and active. Abigail crawls and climbs over anything we will allow her to get near!

Helen-Thank you again for the suggestions and commiseration. I'm sorry to hear that your Isaac is like that, but as you said, there's got to be one in every family huh?









Much love to you all, and Happy Birthday to Winter!!!







I completey hijacked his birthday eve.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Well mamas, no clumsiness here, just illness still.







: Noah officially wraps up our DDC tomorrow on his 1st birthday and he's still not feeling so hot! As a matter of fact, last night, he slept from 5:30pm until 7:15am this morning. SERIOUSLY. Not joking. Under normal circumstances I would be so thrilled to have the time to myself but knowing how miserable he was made me really sad. Then to boot, he just threw up about 45 minutes ago. Now, it's probably from one of two things, no...probably both. He was away from me for 8 hours today (with his dad, longest he's ever been away from me) and we had scrambled eggs for dinner. I gave him scrambled eggs about a week and a half ago and he threw up ALL. NIGHT. LONG. I honestly only slightly questioned whether it was the eggs at the time. After tonight, he will not get another taste of egg for a very long time!







Here's hoping Noah is feeling 110% for his birthday tomorrow!

Spiritmomma: Thanks so much for hosting playgroup today! It really helped to have lots of love and mama support around me all day!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

poor little noah!!! i hope he's feeling much much better for his birthday.
sending birthday and get well wishes his way.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Poor babe Noah.







Feel better soon little man and mama.









Wait! Now it's Happy Birthday time!!!








:














:HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOAH SAGE!







:














:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Noah!!!!!!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

:*Happy Birthday Noah!!!*







:
Feel better soon, big boy!

And happy birthing day, Michelle!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm back to tell y'all that I have discovered the source of Brynn's unusual mood this past week: she got a new tooth! Number 5 cut through her bottom gums last night and don't I feel like a dummy for not having figured that out until *now*. DUH!







So, poor punkin. I'm sure its mate will be popping up in the next few weeks as well, so at least I'll be expecting it.

On a totally different note, I am addicted to my new blog!! It is so satisfying and creatively fulfilling to me. And, since my biological clock is obviously haywire, whenever I have insomnia at 4:00am, it gives me something productive to do.







So now that I've made the entry for today (all about Brynn EATING, y'all! She's eating, finally!), I'm going to see if I can go back to sleep for an hour or so.

Fern, can't wait to hear how it's going with the new babe!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, a tooth! I wouldn't kick yourself too hard Amy, the thing about teething is that it's only obvious in retrospect. Way to go on the eating- Skye is suddenly waking only once a night since my milk supply shot up so there is hope, I promise.
I know what you mean about blogging, though- anyone fancy a Nov05 blogring? It might get Fern to update more frequently (I'm teasing, I know you're busy with new babies) and keep the rest of us in touch.
Anyone remember the saga of my diet Coke addiction? Well, I'm nearly off the junk- I have a star chart and every time I drink something that isn't coke, I get a star. If I get 8 stars in a day, I get to spend one pound on yarn, and hopefully, by the end of 6 weeks I'll have enough to justify spending the money that I was going to spend anyway on the cardigan I was going to knit anyway







: And yes, I know star charts are bad GD, though I forget why, but sod it, I get a kick out of drawing little crayon stars on my chart. Anyhow, since I've been low-coke, I've noticed that my milk supply has shot up to the extent that the baby who has been drinking from 2 breasts for- like, forever- is now often satisfied with one at a time. Is this weird or what?


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

:














: Happy Birthday Noah Sage!








:














:

flapjack, I'd add my myspace blog to the Nov05 blogring... can't promise I'd update it any more than usual thogh... It's usually just random musings. They tend to come in spurts, 5 in a week, then nothing for 2 weeks, etc....

Fern: I hope all is well in your home. I know you must be very busy adjusting to your new (and happy!) situation. Let us know how things are going!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Is Noah really our last DDC baby?








Happy birthday sweet one!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOAH!!!!*

I hope you're both feeling beautifully today!

fern~ can't wait to hear about the baby boy in your home and in your arms.

*amy*~ hooray for brynn eating!
...finley seems very similar to brynn in the eating department, and last night, for the first time ever, he kept asking and asking for more and more manchego cheese! i was so excited. now i'll have to make sure he gets plenty of blueberries in too, per spughy's suggestion to you.

and flapjack~ congrats on cutting out the diet coke! i used to be an addict myself, years ago, and it feels so good to be rid of the junk. i understand the struggle, though. kudos to you, mama!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

How do we go about setting up a blogring? My blog is http://www.photogrove.com/journal - I update several times a week. We started it as a way for our families to get almost daily updates on our kids, since we live almost 1000 miles away! When we move back to Virginia next spring, I wonder if I'll be as good about updating... Maybe, its become a habit now, after all.

Ellie has suddenly increased her nursing quite a bit the last few days! I don't mind, but I just don't know why. I guess she's about to have a growth spurt.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Noah and Michelle!

*


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

FERN!! What about your new baby!!!! No fair teasing us like that!!!

Helen - the reason your milk supply increased so dramatically is that by drinking something other than diet coke, you are suddenly HYDRATING your body instead of dehydrating it. Diet coke is a wicked diuretic. And evil and bad in so many other ways. You will probably find that you actually lose some weight by giving it up, too, since your body is not reacting to the artificial sweeteners any more.

They're finally paving our road today! Yay! The actual end of roadworks! Finally!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, Flapjack. That stuff is BAD. Yay for you for getting off of it!!









QoC, I love your blog! I never knew about it. Killy is getting SO BIG; I dont' think I've seen pics of him since we were all pregnant! He looks so much like you, too. That icon of the slinging Mama you have is really cool too. OK, I am so mortified to have to ask this, but what is your first name? I know I knew it back when...but it's disappeared from my brain.







: Anyway, do you mind if I link to you from my blog? Oh, and your carseat poncho sounds so cool. Do you have apic of it?

Seriously Fern. What a tease!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Amy - you crack me up! My name is Jen - considering that I was born in the '70s in America, you could probably have guessed it! (The funny thing is, my parents only knew one person growing up in their town named Jennifer, so they thought it was unusual.) Of course you can link to my blog! Killy is quite the big boy, and now that's he's talking ALL THE TIME, he comes up with the funniest things that have me just rolling in the floor most days. Its funny, he looks soooo much like me (check out our baby pictures) while Ellie is a clone of DH (check out this picture from Easter)!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, yeah - the slinging mama icon was designed by my hubby. Its supposed to be me, I had the ends of my hair dyed pink and blue a couple years ago. And, I'll try to add a pic of the poncho on my blog sometime later today. Right now I'm off to catch up on laundry (5 clean loads to put away - am I the only person who doesn't mind washing and folding but hates actually putting away clothes?)...


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Can I join you ladies...I didn't find MDC until after DS was born and I've been lurking around. I was on PregnancyWeekly but the board is super mainstream and I don't fit in their very well. I am learning the ropes here at MDC and would love to be a part of a *tribe*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Of course you can- but we need more information about you. Who are you, and where's the Arch?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome, Kaspirant!!! Of course you can join us! It'd be nice if you post a bit about yourself. D'ya have a blog? We're all about the blogs today apparently









I just started a livejournal.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Haven't posted to my blog in a while, but I'm at www.myspace.com/jaymitharp







kaspirant!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy birthday Noah!!!

Welcome, kaspirant.

I'm blogless, and trying to limit my time spent on the internet (without great success). But I enjoy reading all of yours









And congrats on the diet coke elimination, Helen. Can you believe that the hospital where I'm working has a free soda fountain for patients and staff on L&D, and presumeably on other wards, too? Please tell me this isn't standard in the US







:

Q of C- I hate putting laundry away, too. Most of all I despise matching up and folding socks.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

arg.. no baby yet. they keep callling and saying "for sure tomorow" then calling hours after they said they would be here with some excuse..anways, tomorow we will see.. ill let you all know as soon as he comes!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

:





















:














:





















:
















HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY DARLING NOAH SAGE!!!!!

Thanks for the healthy vibes for today, mamas! Noah's feeling 110x better and I think he really had a good day with his dad and grandma. This evening we had dinner and a small cake for him. He opened a couple of gifts from my family. It's insane, the kid is having more celebrations for his 1st birthday than I have had in a lifetime!







We had a great evening, though, and he fell fast asleep in my arms in the middle of playing with his new MagNeatos! Life is good!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

yay, glad Noah is feeling better and had a good day! maybe all the extra sleep helped.

flapjack- good for you on weaning down the diet coke! that is great to hear it's helped your milk supply! I







diet coke as a treat- I used to have it a couple times a week as a fun thing, but then I read an article about the coke plant polluting the water in an Indian village so they had no clean water to use and babies were dying and everything...so now I feel too guilty to buy it.









Welcome Kaspirant!

I am blogless as well. It's all I can do to keep up with MDC and my various yahoogroups.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's the pattern for the poncho I made Ellie. Here is her finished poncho (and a scarf I crocheted for Killy). I followed the pattern for the rounded edges (you can do fringe or rounded), and I decided I didn't like the way the flowers looked so I left them off. I made it so that she could have a carseat friendly coat - its not safe to buckle kids into their seats with heavy coats on, but with a poncho you can pull up the back of the poncho, set them in the seat, buckle them up UNDER the poncho, then pull the front down over their body to keep them warm. Its a really, really simple pattern to make - it took me less than an hour to cut it out and sew it, and out of one yard of fleece I'm going to be able to make two, so its really cheap. Oh! And I bought the pattern at JoAnn's Fabrics with a 40% off coupon!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, I hadn't thought of a poncho for a car seat


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Jen, it's gorgeous! I'm totally going to make one for Brynnie, and one as a gift for a friend. The tassled hood is adorable.

Quote:

My name is Jen - considering that I was born in the '70s in America, you could probably have guessed it!
Well it had to have been either Jen or Amy!







I think our names were #1 and #2 for 1972-75 or something like that. I didn't grow up knowing many Amys, but now I live in a town of 4000 people and I have FOUR friends named Amy all within walking distance of my house!

Welcome Kaspirant. Is the arch the St. Louis arch?

Michelle, so glad Noah felt better for his big day! I don't know what magneatos are, but they sound cool. By the way, I love the picture of him kissing his Christmas tree.







So adorable!

Barcelona, I was going to tell you, Brynn is so picky about eating if *I* offer her the food, but hilariously, if she can stab it with a fork, she will eat just about anything. I was really amused yesterday at lunch because I made vegetable soup and gave her pieces of carrot, potato, pea, and green bean. If I tried to just pop a little bite in her mouth, she'd shake her head no, BUT if I just put it on her try and let her fork it herself, she would eat it! She was so happy and is actually doing really well with the fork already. It's so funny! So at dinner last night, she was trying to fork little pieces of turkey cold cuts, and when she couldn't manage it the traditional way, she just picked up a piece of turkey with one hand and stuck it onto the end of the fork, and then ate it.









Anyway I'm so tired this morning! I think tooth #6 must be making it's way up quickly because Brynn was *attached* to my boobs last night. My nipples are so sore this morning.







Oh, and I don't know what is going on down south, but I think my period may be coming back. I had bad menstrual cramps last night and then a bit of pink blood (that's the first time I've had anything like that since she's been born), but then nothing overnight. So I dunno, but it's weird.

Well off to feed the hungry baby.







On the menu: oatmeal, eaten with a fork, of course!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amy*
1972-75 or something like that. I didn't grow up knowing many Amys, but now I live in a town of 4000 people and I have FOUR friends named Amy all within walking distance of my house!

I had to look it up on this website... and it seems Jennifer was #1 from 1970 to 1984! Amy was in various slots in the top 10 from 1969 to 1982...
Wow. I didn't realize...


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow y'all were on page 5 before I even saw there was a new thread for this month and on to page 7 before I got a chance to read and reply at the same time. A late Happy Birthday to our last two 1 year olds and welcome to our new member. We're also working on teething here and trying to figure out new words. His new favorite thing is shaking his head no any time he is asked a question. Or much more amusing shaking his head no before doing something he has been told not to like opening the fridge.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

My name (Sarah) was in the top 10 on that site from the early 80's to 2002 I think... but in Canada I'm pretty sure it was more popular before that. I was born in 1972 and I had 4 friends in high school named Sara(h).

I always wanted a different name. I am still mad at my mom for giving me such a popular name. My sisters had WAY cooler names (Anna and Rachel).


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

You have a sister named Rachel? DH's two sisters are Sarah and Rachel.







Those names just must go together!

I'm starting to feel the holiday stress, y'all. I haven't bought one present for anyone other than Brynn, including DH. I don't know what I'm going to get him. I still have about 3 batches of cookies to bake and mail, 40 cards to *make* (what was I thinking??!), and gifts for the in-laws to figure out and then buy. I have no idea what to get them, and of course DH isn't really a help. :sigh: And with being so tired the past few days and Brynn being sooooooo clingy, I can't even get the minimal stuff done, much less holiday crafts.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Gah Sorry to post and then disappear life has been crazy. DS is Jacob and his birthday is November 18th! We had a great first birthday party. I can't believe my baby is one. He was due Jan 2nd, 2006, but my water broke on October 17th and I spent 32 days on hospitalized bedrest. It was insane. I'm engaged to a wonderful man *DS's daddy* and we are getting married in April. I am a middle school teacher and DF is studying for his credential.

And yes the Arch is the St Louis Arch. We are looking at houses in Wentzville MO and planning a move there. We had intended to move this coming July, but it looks now like it will be one more year in Californa with a July 08 move. We are getting a 10 grand wedding gift that after a year in Cali with 2 incomes we will be able to put down a NICE downpayment on a house and *LOUD CHEERING* I will most likely get to stay home at that point!! We are planning on #2 then









We cloth diaper and have since DS was a week old. We were a little unprepared for him coming home so early. We co-sleep, we wear him everywhere.

He's a toddlin and a talking. He says Byebye, Thank you, Mama, ball and a few others!!

yeah so i'm sure it's disjointed but that's me in a nutshell!!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

WOW have we been a chatty group lately!

kaspirant- my guy was born on Nov. 18th, also- nice day to have a baby







sounds like you had a rough time at the end of the pregnancy! Glad it all worked out ok.

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Well it had to have been either Jen or Amy!









Or Michelle! Wasn't that the other uber popular name back then?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

he's just beautiful and i totally started to cry when the social worker left.. he's got big blue eyes and lots of brown hair in the front and just a wee bit in the back..and hes' all chubby and smilie.. a total sweetie pie.

i can't talk musch.. i have to find him something that doesn't smell like fabric softener and contain 10o% pollyester to wear







: hes got a chest cold and is on anti biotics.. but im going to fix him all up.

love! ill write more soon


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Yay! Fern's baby is here! Can't wait to see pictures!







:

I am so blessed right now! I am feeling all these wonderful consciousness shifts happening inside me... I can't really describe it, but I am so happy to be coming out of a dark place.









I am loving that we've been so chatty! And I'm loving all up to date pictures of our kiddos.

Lots of Love to all the mamas and kiddos!

~j


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww Fern, that is so wonderful. I know you are going to give that baby boy so much love and he will thrive while he's with your family!!!!









Jaymi, I know what you mean! Lately I've just been feeling so full of gratitude and appreciation for the life that I have, my wonderful husband, our healthy happy child. It's like all is right in my world. It feels good.

OK, I just have to tell y'all the coolest thing that Brynn did today. As most of you know, we've been doing our own version of EC, but really not pushing it or stressing about it. Basically we put Brynn on the potty whenever we take her diaper off to change her, and then also if I get a "warning" that she is going to poop (the warning being that she passes gas). Well anyway, for the past few days she's been saying poop and doing the sign after she poops, so I was pretty impressed with that. Today though, she actually told me she had to poop *before* it happened, so we made it to the toilet for the big event! I was so thrilled, not only because that was one less poopy diaper to clean up (yay!) but because it means that she now understands that she can let me know ahead of time!! Now even if this only happens once a week or so, I am feeling really optimistic that she will be out of diapers entirely by 18-24 months, and I think that's pretty cool!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I think children being out of diapers before the age of 4 is miraculous. Frankly, I'm depressed that my 6yo wears far funkier nappies than the baby (curse flipping bedwetting) because anything else soaks through.
Fern, you got the baby!







What does Ngaio think? Is she jealous, or is she just taking it all in her sweet little stride?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern, I'm so happy you got the baby! I'm sure he will be happy too. Nothing is better for babies than LOVE!









Amy, that's awesome about Brynn and the potty! I'm going to get Rowan a potty for Christmas, but we're going to be pretty casual about it. I still wish I'd been in a better headspace when she was little and we'd done some EC.

ETA: and I am feeling sort of - not jealous, but maybe left out? - of you mamas who are entering blissful new states of consciousness. I am finding myself in a distinctly non-blissful state of consciousness, as every day passes with me in the office doing work that is so far less meaningful than taking care of my baby... and yet, I have to do it, or my family wouldn't function, DH wouldn't get his degree, etc. I feel like I shouldn't be doing this, and yet at the same time I feel like I should be doing it... it is very perplexing, emotionally.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

if you have any 6 month or so baby boy clothes that you dont need anymore i would pay shipping.. he came with next to nothing and we are going to buy some new things for him, but anything cotton/unsynthetic or fleecey stuff would be wonderful..everything he brought with him is stained and polyester and stinks like fabric softener and smoke..and i have mostly girly stuff


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
and gifts for the in-laws to figure out and then buy. I have no idea what to get them, and of course DH isn't really a help. :sigh: And with being so tired the past few days and Brynn being sooooooo clingy, I can't even get the minimal stuff done, much less holiday crafts.

Sorry you're feeling the holiday stress, Amy







In-law gifts? You are a terrific wife (and in-law). I leave responsibility for my dh's family solely to him.

We're being pretty low-key with Christmas this year. I bought Neela a huge bucket of wooden blocks that I'm sure I'll regret when all 150 pieces are strewn through my house. We're making a tradition of buying her a nice classic Christmas book every year. And I'm making little felt steiner dolls, which are almost finished.

I was thinking about baking some cookies next week. Neela drew on about a dozen Christmas cards for me, so I should get them addressed. But I rarely send cards, so I might just save them for next year









Fern, I hope that Ngaio adjust well without too much "foster sibling rivalry".

Sarah







I can totally relate to the working mama issues. DH and I had a heart to heart about my career this morning and how we can make this all work for us. I wish there were better answers sometimes







In a perfect world I would work one or two days a week at a totally amazing, fulfilling job, and be a SAHM the rest of the time.

And on to miss Neela- the child who is having a total verbal explosion. She has learned so many words in the past few weeks, and often surprises us with words that I didn't even know she understood. I love it


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

oooooooohhhh Fern! I sure you will nurse him back to health in no time! He will thrive on the love in your family. So you need ~6-12 month size warm clothes? I'll see what I can do. Can you pm me your address?

spiritmomma







that's great!

Guys, I rarely post pics on here since I don't have a blog or picturetrail or anything, but my dh updated the boys websites so here are pics of baby Ez: www.ezrabailey.com and I know you don't really know Ethan but if you care, here's his site too: www.ethanbailey.com You can see the destruction that Ezra causes, getting into everything! I love taking pics of the messes he makes, it is so comical!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsybitsy25* 
Or Michelle! Wasn't that the other uber popular name back then?


Yup...Top ten until 1980, peaked at #2 4-5 times in the late 60's early 70's. To make my name even MORE boring...my middle name is LYNN! MICHELLE LYNN. Ack. Hate it.









HOLY SMOKES!!! YAAAAAY Fern!!! I just can't wait to see pics of that precious babe! I totally wish that I had 6 month clothes to send but considering the fact that Noah's been out of 6 month clothes since he was about 3 months!







Let me know if you end up needing anything bigger!

Itsybitsy: Great websites for the kiddos! It's always nice to put faces with names and I just love pics of luscious little babes!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Fern: If you need advice taking care of 2 babies so close in age, ask peacefulmommy! She is a wonder to behold whilst caring for Noah and the little boy she nannies. (







) Do you have an ergo carrier or a mei tei that you can use to carry one baby on your back? Peacefulmommy will agree that this is the ONLY way!!!

Spughy: Well, if it makes you feel any better, my particular consciousness shift is taking place in the middle of (or near end to) a really shit time!







DH and I have been $600-$900 in the hole on our bank accounts for 2 weeks in a row. Let me tell you, there is nothing like hitting rock bottom to help you see what you DO have. Plus, most of my close friends live on about half or a quarter of what my DH makes every week. It's been a real eye opener for our family. We are learning to live more abundantly... FINALLY. I don't wish any mishaps or hard luck times on you, but I do wish you joy, thankfulness, and peace!







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mary, what do you mean, we don't know Ethan? He's as much part of the group as Elwynn and Killian and Ben- we heard so much about him when we were pregnant and you never talk about him now. And he's still gorgeous, even if he is a handful.
Spughy, I've totally been there, done that and it's really really hard. All I can suggest is that you need to go and talk to your dh NOW about your feelings and keep communicating with him. Little stuff, like him disappearing with Rowan when you were expecting to feed her, can mount up. Go talk to him.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

We've begun to slack, ladies! Doing my duty, bumping us up.









Today is Noah's family birthday celebration. It has somehow grown to upwards and beyond 30 people.







: It's going to be quite the interesting mix of people so keep your fingers crossed that today is a success! I'm soooo looking forward to it being over, it's been a lot more work and $$$ than I had originally planned. I definitely see beer in my near future!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Peacefulmommy, I'll have one for you now, and you can owe me several double-vodkas later. I am having the day from hell and right now I have no idea what to do.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im frustrated.. ngaio has been nursing all night the last 5 days or so.. if i try to sneak away she wakes up and cries and flops around and gets so mad and then i nurse her again so she wont wake everyone up.... im so tired and i want to get some sleep that isn't "on my side being sucked on".. i know it wont be forver but has anyone successfully survived this? i feel like im sleep deprived and suffering from it..


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

wow. slow day!









peacefulmommy- hope the party is great and not too stressful!

helen- I hope your day gets better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Mary, what do you mean, we don't know Ethan? He's as much part of the group as Elwynn and Killian and Ben- we heard so much about him when we were pregnant and you never talk about him now. And he's still gorgeous, even if he is a handful.

Thanks







I guess I assume more people are interested in seeing baby pictures. school has really been lifechanging for him. I may have issues with how they do some things in the public school, but I can't deny the fact that he is thriving there. It's hard to believe that he started school just after I had Ezra- huge changes in just a few weeks for a just-turned-3 yr old, and he handled it amazingly well.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
im frustrated.. ngaio has been nursing all night the last 5 days or so.. if i try to sneak away she wakes up and cries and flops around and gets so mad and then i nurse her again so she wont wake everyone up.... im so tired and i want to get some sleep that isn't "on my side being sucked on".. i know it wont be forver but has anyone successfully survived this? i feel like im sleep deprived and suffering from it..

Oh my God, I am sooo right there with you sister. It is so hard. Brynn's been doing that for I'd say over a week now. I'm just chalking it up to teething (one came in the other day, and the other one is still working at it). Could Ngaio be teething? I don't have advice, but just wanted to tell you that you're not alone!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh I forgot to say, Brynn just surprised the heck out of us by drinking some of DH's V8 (vegetable juice) and *loving it*! It is so crazy what she will and won't eat! Hates bananas but loves black olives and vegetable juice. Go figure!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Helen, I hope your day got better.









Amy, sounds like your girl is a budding gourmet. Encourage her! Give up on the bananas and mashed potatoes - get her some foie gras, artisan sourdough bread, lobster, fresh figs and creme fraiche. Oh and some French brie would probably also go over well.

Yesterday a good friend came over to visit and brought her little boy who is about 6 weeks younger than Rowan. They had a good time together, once the initial shy period passed. There was a lot of kissing - it was SO cute. Today we're going to the company's kids christmas party so she'll get more interaction with other kids, which she's been kind of lacking since DH started looking after her.

Gotta go, DH has a sleeping baby on him and is demanding blankets and food.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

The day is going. Slowly, but at least the boys are in bed. I'll spare you the details, but basically a "guys, we don't snatch sweeties out of a lucky dip over your brothers head because people think we're hoodlums" conversation escalated into major all-out war, grown-ups against kids, kids against each other like Battle Royale II. Which, predictably, led to grownups against each other







The school uniform is still in the washing machine because I can't use the tumble dryer within the hours of darkness because it makes the baby scream, we're out of bread for packed lunches tomorrow and I got a BFN on a pregnancy test. It's really not been the best day ever.
Mulled wine and pizza are helping. Lots.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, the party was an absolute success! I'm just overflowing with love right now.







It's just such a blessing to know how loved Noah is and how many hearts he has touched. It was definitely all worth the time and effort that I and my family put into it! *sigh* I am, however, enjoying a nice cold milk stout, just as I said I would! Goes nicely with a leftover carrot cake cupcake!









Fern: Noah's been doing the same thing. I thought it was just the teething at first but then I found out he also has an ear infection. I've been putting willow/garlic drops in his ears and it's helped tremendously. Whatever is bothering her, here's a







for both of you. You'll make it through, mama!

Helen: Have an extra glass of that mulled wine! (mmmmm!) Hope you get some good sleep tonight.







BTW...what is a BFN??


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

just wanted to say Hi and i missed everyone and the boards. just got back home after a quick country getaway to see friends, which was lovely...but it is good to be back home.

am looking forward to reading all the posts and catching up, when finley goes to sleep.

hope everyone is well!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Helen:







So sorry about the BFN...







And about the rest of your crappy day... (more







) But tomorrow is another day...









Peacefulmommy: The party was awesome! Your family is really nice. It's so obvious how LOVED Noah is. See you Wednesday!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

We've been nursing all night for weeks on end now. With a brief interlude of three to four hour stretches in late October. And every one to two hour night waking/nursing for weeks or months again before that. Amy, your blogging about giving up on trying to control sleep really resonated with me, since that was a huge turning point for us. Once I stopped trying to "fix" Neela's sleep (and got significantly better at night nursing and dozing) we were both so much happier. I used to wonder about women who said they had no idea how often baby nursed during the night...and now I'm one of them







I can't totally sleep through it, but I also don't often count hours or times that she wakes during the night. Unless it's long stretches of sleep- and then I start to notice.

Helen,









I keep waiting for the picky toddler eating to settle in. Neela will eat most things that I offer, as long as we keep some variety. She likes olives, too- but prefers green olives to black









I'm glad Noah's party went well. Enjoy your stout.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hrumph. It's another day, and so far it's not getting better. Poorly kids, lack of sleep, etc, etc. Plus I feel like crap for shouting at them for being naughty when I should have known they were ill.
Peacefulmommy, your party sounds amazing.
Fern, I really hope you can get some sleep.








So how do your babes eat olives? Do you slice them for them, or ????


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Amy, sounds like your girl is a budding gourmet. Encourage her! Give up on the bananas and mashed potatoes - get her some foie gras, artisan sourdough bread, lobster, fresh figs and creme fraiche. Oh and some French brie would probably also go over well.

Thanks Spughy; I was just thinking about this morning! Actually I was going to see if you all have any suggestions because I am a *very* unadventurous eater. We went to the fancy gourmet market the other day so that I could try to find some new things for her to try, but I didn't end up with much. Seems like she's leaning towards salty/savory foods and isn't really interested in anything sweet, except granola (which she loves). I feel like I should be giving her more to experiment with, but I'm just not sure what! It's just frustrating for me when she says she's hungry and wants to eat, but obviously doesn't want the usual offerings (like this morning).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack*
So how do your babes eat olives? Do you slice them for them, or ????

I either give her a whole one and she bites part off, or I slice it in half for her, like you'd do with a grape.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Yesterday a good friend came over to visit and brought her little boy who is about 6 weeks younger than Rowan. They had a good time together, once the initial shy period passed. There was a lot of kissing - it was SO cute.

We had a similar experience on Saturday night. We went to watch a movie with our friends and their baby boy who is just about 7 weeks younger than Brynn. They see each other all the time but this time they just had a blast together and were hugging and kissing on each other. It was so cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW*
Amy, your blogging about giving up on trying to control sleep really resonated with me, since that was a huge turning point for us. Once I stopped trying to "fix" Neela's sleep (and got significantly better at night nursing and dozing) we were both so much happier. I used to wonder about women who said they had no idea how often baby nursed during the night...and now I'm one of them I can't totally sleep through it, but I also don't often count hours or times that she wakes during the night. Unless it's long stretches of sleep- and then I start to notice.

I know, me too! Just this morning in fact DH asked me how many times she woke up and I said I really don't know. Physically it is still really hard, but at least emotionally it's not so frustrating anymore!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack*
Hrumph. It's another day, and so far it's not getting better.

Helen, so sorry it's been a rough couple of days for you and you got the BFN. I remember how hard that was; it's just SUCH an emotional roller coaster when you are TTC. Here's a little baby dust for you!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacefulmommy*
Well, the party was an absolute success! I'm just overflowing with love right now. It's just such a blessing to know how loved Noah is and how many hearts he has touched.

Michelle, that is wonderful!! I'm so glad it went well for you and Noah.







And I know exactly what you mean; I felt that way at Brynn's party too. We are so blessed to have so many good friends here!

We had such a busy weekend! Saturday it seems like we spent hours just trying to find a good pair of warm boots for Brynnie. We went to the mall and didn't find one pair that we liked, so we ended up with a cute pair of trail hikers from Baby Gap. But seriously, why is it so hard to find good shoes for babies? I know I could order them, but I really wanted to see them in person and try them on since sizing is so inconsistent! Anyway, so that took like all day Saturday. Annoying!

Yesterday we went and cut our Christmas tree, which was fun. We got a nice smallish tree, maybe 6', and it looks so pretty in our living room! I feel so Christmas Spirity now! And the fun thing is, we already bought all of Brynnie's presents over the past few months, so now all I have to do is wrap 'em up!







I gave up on the idea of making cards and feel much happier about the whole thing today. Maybe next year. So I should be able to get all the rest of the shopping and mailing done this week, and then just be able to enjoy the next couple of weeks.

Oh, last night we went to the holiday potluck that our friends hosted, and we decided to get all dressed up and try to have our Christmas picture taken in front of their tree (it was beautiful). Here is *the best PICKture* of the bunch!! I was kind of joking with DH that we should send that one out in our Christmas cards, and he was mortified. But I'm definitely keeping one to show Brynn's prom date.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, you just made me smile. Bless you, and Brynn, and her little nose.
Skye has antibiotics for an upper respiratory tract infection, and we're trying to decide whether to try and postpone the building work tomorrow, especially as Isaac is wheezy. Nobody slept much last night either.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Amy, that picture is TOO FUNNY!

Yesterday after I got the kids dressed for church I convinced them to stand in front of the decorated fireplace, and they looked awfully cute!

Foods for little toddlers... I just give Ellie everything we eat. Some of our favorites (and therefore hers) are: baked oatmeal, Clementine oranges, MEAT (Ellie's quite the carnivore), pasta, quinoa (one of her absolute favorites), stir frys, cheese and crackers, granny smith apples, refried beans, beans of any kind, pumpernickel bread, edamame, croissants, tortillas with peanut butter and jelly and wheat germ (yep, she's had peanuts - thanks to Killy!







: ), yogurt with wheat germ, I make oatmeal and raisin breakfast cookies (just cookies with less sugar and goodies like flax seed, brewers yeast, and/or wheat germ added), pumpkin muffins, banana-flax muffins, lasagna, potatoes fixed any way possible, sweet potatoes fixed any way (mashed with crushed pineapple is especially good!), granola bars, cherios, and here's my total cheat meal for toddlers: a can of nice low-sodium chunky soup warmed up and then drain the broth off - there's a ton of yummy veggies/pasta/meat in perfect toddler sized bites.

Whew! I'm hungry now... I think I'll bake some banana-flax muffins! Of course, I'll have to do the dishes first... ugh.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

This age is fun. We're Nov 10th. The new word is "See?" Everything is: see? as he points it out to us. Apparently I say that a lot.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Still here, we are sick.







Update later. Many thanks again to you guys for all the help and well wishes when she hurt her mouth. Totally recovered from that now.









Blucactus--my dd always says "Look!". She even uses it to try and distract us whens he wants to get into something naughty.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

AMY!!! That picture is freakin' hilarious!!!!!! Thanks for making a snuffly mama laugh through the congestion.









You guys are so beautiful.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
This age is fun. We're Nov 10th. The new word is "See?" Everything is: see? as he points it out to us. Apparently I say that a lot.

















Blucactus!~ Hang around, get to know us... We're a funky bunch (but without Marky Mark...)









I agree with you... This is a fun age. It's fun to see your behaviors reflected back at you, especially the unconscious ones. When Isa is looking at her books, she points at a picture and kind of taps her pointer there for a few minutes. That's SO what I do when I read to her...







It's fun to see that.

Spughy: We've not had much sleep around our home either lately. She seems to sleep best from her bed time to around midnight or 2am. Then it's been down hill, waking up every 20 minutes or so, staying awake for an hour at a time...ugh. I can truly empathize.







: When I haven't had enough sleep, I feel like I'm losing my mind!

*Amy*: LOVE the pic of Brynn! Hilarious. That is SO prom date material!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

How incredibly fun and refreshing to read up on everyone and everything. I can't believe how much happened while we were away for a few days!

I hope everyone is having a great start to the week, more well-rested and all. Finley has also been nursing a lot throughout the night, staying attached most of the night, except thankfully last night, he finally slept through except for one early morning nursing. Hooray! But I know his molars are coming in, so I figure when he's attached, it has to do with that.

*Amy*, I'll have to see if our little guy is more enthused and open to food if we give him a fork. He's been better lately, in general, though still spits a lot out. His latest favorites are grapes, clementines, and cheese. And what an AMAZING picture at the christmas party!!!! Classic. Brynn is adorable.

Spughy, I hope you're able to come to a place of peace...it can be So hard, trying to balance work and money and what you really want to be doing. I feel like my DH and I are in that struggle/dilemma often, as we're both creative types, but have to do unfulfilling, unfun day jobs to pay the bills. In our dream world, we'd be home and would work from home on our various projects. It's an ongoing process, I suppose. Hooray for the road work ending, though. And the christmas party sounds like fun for everyone.

Helen/Flapjack, I hope you're having better days. Babydust to you!

Spiritmommy, I'm so glad Noah's party was so beautiful, and that he's well.

And peacefulmommy, that's so great to be at that point of peace and feeling blessed.

I feel like I'm almost there, that peaceful place, but not quite. In moments, I feel overwhelmed with blessings and love in our little family, as we sit together quietly with our Christmas tree and music and tea, or laugh at our hilarious little guy... and then have moments of stress, when I think of all the things I need to get done (mailing, baking, shopping), which is difficult, with Finley being quite clingy these days...mixed with financial concerns that pop up esp at this time of year...and also in the moments when I have to deal with my family, which tends to be stressful most of the time, constantly trying to brush off the negative energy they send my way. Anyway, I'm working on it. And this week looks like it's going to be rather productive/busy/semi-stressful, but hopefully with some fun and Christmas cheer mixed in...and then we will go to Canada next week for Christmas with DH's family, which will be relaxing and vacation-y and Christmasy and snowy and loverly.

We just got back from visiting our friend in NH, which was exquisite...lots and lots of beautiful snow! It was my first time to see snow outside of NYC...on trees! Chimney smoke coming out of houses! I felt like a little kid. I rode a sled for the first time in my life and screamed with delight. Finley watched from his daddy's arms and laughed. After a lot of watching, he finally got on, on his daddy's lap, and I pulled them slowly along...then they went down a small hill....his face was hilarious! So serious and skeptical and taking it all in. I wish I had had my camera with me! what was I thinking? He also ate snow and LOVED it. He kept going back for more. We then filled a bowl with snow and brought it inside and poured maple syrup on it and all had spoonfuls. It was heavenly.

It was such a treat to be in such a silent place, away from the urban noises and energy. We ate comforting wintery foods and really felt the Christmas spirit fill us up. I am so grateful for this getaway, this quiet time, with our family, and with our dear friends.

Yesterday, we spent seven hours on the train, which was not as hard as I thought it'd be...Finley took two naps, and was happy in between.

And it's always good to be back home, and I'll start going forth with my to-do's, but trying to maintain that feeling of peace, and not get wrapped up in the stresses of it.

Sorry for such a ramble! But there's our little (ha!) update


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Bex80--feel better!

And a warm welcome to the two new mamas!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure if everyone here has access to TAO..but I am not ready for this to be public public...

So if you are interested...here's a FUN AWESOME Story!!!!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, that's great, kaspirant!!! How wonderful!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG Amy I lovelovelove that picture of Brynn. She looks so cute, even with her finger up her nose!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Congratulations, kaspirant! What a sweet story.







:


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Oh, that's great, kaspirant!!! How wonderful!

Thanks!!! And thanks for the FROSTING


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

This is totally off-topic of everything but I just remembered and I had to share with you all: ( TMI WARNING!!! )

On Saturday my friend was coming over and she is a major foodie like me, so I went and got us some foie gras mousse paté and what looked to be a lovely French unpasteurized cheese. The paté was lovely, but the cheese had a very particular odor to it - it smelled EXACTLY like Rowan's poo. Well, like Rowan's poo, plus cheese. I kid you not. Now, I am a fan of stinky cheese, generally, but this was just weirdly, exactly stinky-like-my-baby's-poo.

Should I take it back?







I am a good customer at this store, I know that the owner would totally believe me about why I didn't want it. Rowan seemed to like it though!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

spughy, I'm sure the owner would accept it back, esp if you're a frequent customer. That is hilarious! Glad Rowan liked it, at least.

Hope you're having a better day.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy*
but the cheese had a very particular odor to it - it smelled EXACTLY like Rowan's poo.























: laughup

That reminds me that when we were kids, my brother (2 yrs younger than me) and I would say that this particular crayola crayon looked *exactly* the same color of our baby sisters poo!







She was 8 yrs younger than me. It was sort of a mustardy, gold color. (she was bf'd!)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

timothy found it. he's been dreaming of building a house like this since we met..
its so way cool..

http://www.simondale.net/house/index.htm


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG Fern, that house is AMAZING!!!!!!! It is exactly what I would loooooooove to have. *sigh* One day. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, btw, for the GORGEOUS longies and hat!!! WOW! I really can't wait to post/send you a picture of Noah in them! I LOVE YOU MAMA!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacefulmommy* 
OMG Fern, that house is AMAZING!!!!!!! It is exactly what I would loooooooove to have. *sigh* One day. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, btw, for the GORGEOUS longies and hat!!! WOW! I really can't wait to post/send you a picture of Noah in them! I LOVE YOU MAMA!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I love that house too- we keep on watching Grand Designs and dreaming of our forever house.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

That is so cool. I have to send that to DH; he's been talking non-stop about houses like that lately!

Hey Fernie, how's the baby boy?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

he is great!! he already seems 100% healthier and happier than the first day.. he is done his antibiotics now and seems to be healing up quickly from whatever he had.. he is still coughing a bit and kind of congested, but thats pretty normal for such a small babe.
he isn't sitting up yet and doesn't even like being on his tummy.. he is really different than ngaio was at 6 months! but he is so snuggly and he loves being in the sling. he always falls asleep within about 2 minutes of me putting him in it.. he just gets this blissed out look on his face like "this is what ive been missing all my life!" he is really precious. ill get some pictures up today for you to see







ngaio is being a bit clingier than usual.. but she is full out walking now so she is pretty busy getting into stuff.. in a way i think its good that i cant nurse him becaus ei can see t being a way uger thing for her if al of a sudden her boobs were shared,.. she is sure a boob monster..







she is very much a "boob with a side of fries" baby these days.. not interested in food much at all.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Fern, Abigail is the same way. I thought she would be nursing less, but it's everytime I sit down..."Nuh? Nuh?" ripping up my shirt.









I wonder if poor babe is snuffly because of the smoking he was around? I remember you mentioning that his clothes all smelled of smoke and fabric softener. My heart is singing that he is with you, being loved and cherished and cared for like all children should be.









Oh--can you tell us his name or does it have to be private?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I am envious of all you mamas of enthusiastic nursers! Rowan would happily go all day without nursing, I know. She never asks, I just nurse her when I can convince her it's a good idea. Nighttime though - WHOLE different story! Bedtime nurse, 10 pm dream feed, then she wakes up at around midnight and wants boobies, then she has to go sleep with daddy so mummy isn't a total basket case at work the next day. She doesn't wake up until she's really hungry with dad (which is usually around 6:30) and nurses, then sometimes she'll nurse again when she wakes up around 7:30-8 but sometimes she's too busy and she won't. I'm sure the night nursing is due to teething, and on the one hand I'm kind of glad she's nursing at night so she's at least getting milk, but on the other hand I wish she'd be a boobie monster for the afternoon (when I'm home anyway) instead. But no, I'm lucky to get one good nursing session in the afternoon, and sometimes not even that and I have to pump. DH has actually been asking for booby juice to give her in a sippy cup while they read stories though, which is GREAT.

Fern - I am so happy for that little boy. It makes my heart feel good, too. I wish every neglected baby on the planet could have a MamaFern.

And Amy - that is the CUTEST picture of Brynn. Definitely save it for when she has boyfriends!!!! (Or girlfriends. You just never know right?







)


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

MamaFern - How exciting!! My kiddo is in 12-24mo clothes...what do you need? PM me...

spughy - Ack...that's so not fun I'm sorry. My evenings are spent ONLY nursing becaus I am a WOHM and he will take the bottle at DC...but he prefers it from the tap...so once I get home till I wake up in the morning he's attached....it makes for a LONG night...but I live it at the same time.

GAH. I'm so frustrated. I want to be happy and share my happy...why can't mainstream friends realize that different...doesn't mean I'm maiking fun of them or look down on them...or care less about them ... *my girls* that I've been a part of since I found out I was pregant can't just be happy for me...Grrr...gotta move on I think...

My little joy!!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Fern, I'm ecstatic that little boy has found himself with you! I imagine he is in heavenly bliss, sleeping in that sling, feeling refreshed with clean, organic clothes, and of course, feeling your warmth and love.

Spughy, if it makes you feel any better, Finley often nurses that much at night plus tons during the day. I know the pumping thing isn't fun, though, and I'm sorry about that, though hopefully the sippy cup of breast milk for storytime with DH will work out!

Kaspirant, I feel your pain...I have quite a few mainstream girlfriends, (though most are from before I was pregnant), and it can be really hard...to relate, to make sure they understand I'm not looking down on them by doing what I'm doing, and to withstand the criticism and crazy-looks. The friendships definitely change or fade away...

Finley is signing more, which makes this deaf sign language teacher very happy







: He's been doing the sign for snow when we read "Snowy Day", esp. after our snowy weekend. Last night, we read a book about Christmas scents where the bear smells the Christmas tree, and he closed the book, got off the bed, and led us to the living room where he smelled (and got us to smell) our Christmas tree. So cute! He also had a dancing session with my DH to Van Morrison last night...they were rocking out, and at one point, he went over to his piano and starting playing and dancing at the same time, and then looking over his shoulder smiling at us, and dancing some more. It was hysterical, as if he were running over to play his solo during a concert.

And after many late nights in a row, it seems to have caught up with him, and he went to sleep at 6. I'm enjoying the downtime.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
Kaspirant, I feel your pain...I have quite a few mainstream girlfriends, (though most are from before I was pregnant), and it can be really hard...to relate, to make sure they understand I'm not looking down on them by doing what I'm doing, and to withstand the criticism and crazy-looks. The friendships definitely change or fade away...


I'm noticing that...and it's so hard to let go...but it seems that is the right answer...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You may find you become closer. I lost one of my best friends in the year after her daughter was born, when a horrible conjunction of circumstances- PND, nursing difficulties, a total idiot for a partner, money worries, and everything else got on top of her. She didn't want to talk to me, see me, be near me- and then on top of everything else they were cat-visiting last Xmas and Amy (cat) died in our arms within minutes of us walking through the door, and for her, that was the final straw.
Now, I'm nearly 200 miles away and I think we've talked more in the last two months (though mostly via messenger) than we did in the year before that. It can get better.
Can I brag? Skye slept through the night, for a whole 7 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!
(admittedly, she didn't nap at all during the day cos of the builders.)
AND...
Can anyone give me any bright ideas on what to do for 2 hours, locked in a bedroom with a 12mo, a computer and the internet, a kingsize bed and some bricks? At the moment she's lacing a feather boa through the ironwork but I don't think that's going to last long...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Let her stack the bricks, and then play Heads, Shoulders, Knees & Toes!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Let her stack the bricks, and then play Heads, Shoulders, Knees & Toes!

That's our car game









Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona*
Spughy, if it makes you feel any better, Finley often nurses that much at night plus tons during the day. I know the pumping thing isn't fun, though, and I'm sorry about that, though hopefully the sippy cup of breast milk for storytime with DH will work out!

Well, I have to pump a couple times a day anyway because I still feel a lingering bit of mastitis-ish something in my boob, and Rowan seems unconcerned with cleaning that boob out ever. Once in a while during a dream feed I can get her to finish it, otherwise, after nursing, I can usually pump out at least an ounce, sometimes more. So I pump in the morning after she nurses and before I go to work - and do both boobs, to get a good 3-4 oz, and then again in the evening, when usually just the one boob will yield 2-3 oz. Then she's got a good snack for the middle of the day, and booby juice to rehydrate her morning prunes.

Last night she ate a whole piece of homemade pizza, then some extra cheese and pineapple on top of that. Little greedy-guts!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't get over my shock at how much Skye can eat. We went out for dinner last night, and she ate a whole roast potato, three strips of parsnip, a yorkshire pudding, bits of meat about the size of her fist, carrots, broccoli and peas. And THEN she had the nerve to start coveting my pudding!
Hopefully, I can have my house back by tomorrow afternoon. Please.
BTW, I'm confused- why do you need bricks to play Heads shoulders knees and toes?


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh I can't even imagine being stuck in the bedroom with DS. I mean I'd love the time with him...but I'm sure we'd both be insane. I do hope you find fun things to fill your day. Do you live somewhere where outside is an option. I'm spoiled I know...I live in SoCal outside is almost always an option for us


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Flapjack, I know there are people who would say this is wrong, but I do a google image search for things I know Rowan likes to look at (cats, birds) and we look at pictures on the computer. That keeps her happy for a bit, especially if she's having a fuss.

Oh, I forgot to mention - Rowan popped out another molar yesterday! Now she's got top and bottom molars on one side of her mouth, but not the other.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Outside is kind of an option- we both have wellies and waterproofs







. We spent all morning at the shopping centre- first we got our kitchen planned, then went out for coffee and to the park and library. There can't be too many places on this planet with Borders, Starbucks, a library and a playground within 50 paces, but I like the one we've got







Got back at 1pm and the work that we'd hoped would be nearly finished, wasn't. There's a couple of hours tomorrow, and I can't decide whether to go to mother and toddler group or not- and Steve is back at work so someone needs to look after the dog.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Spiritmomma, we received your gift for Winter today! Thank you so much for the Haba blocks! He loves them!!!!!!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

How did it go yesterday Helen? No, I didn't mean for the bricks to be a part of heads, shoulders, knees and toes.







Just something else to do. Brynn really likes to stack things now so I thought Skye might as well! PS: That is amazing how much that girl can eat!!!! Awesome.

Kaspirant, congratulations! How wonderful!!

I wrote a blog entry this morning that I'm really proud of. Hop over if you have an extra 5 minutes!

The weather was beautiful yesterday and should be today as well (high of 58!) so we are going to try to really enjoy it. Every time it's warm, we all say, "This is the last warm day of the year!" and then we get another one. I mean, mid-December and 58 degrees in the midwest? Global warming, for sure!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yesterday went. Today, the builders went. I have a kitchen, a dining room (soon to become a living room) and an incredibly dusty carpet, plus lots of kitchen cabinets in the garden, and I'm trying to decide whether to go and move furniture around or hover on MDC until the boys come home







It's a tough decision.
Todays exciting development is that Skye chose to walk outside for the first time- straight over to a windfall apple







I didn't let her eat it, though. Oh, and we have a kitchen.
Did I mention the free bra? Our local surestart group (lots of money for people in crap areas) runs one of the breastfeeding support groups that are all over Swindon, and as an incentive to stay breastfeeding and to keep coming along to the support group, we get a free Bravado bra







I can't get over how much my boobs have changed in 7 years though- when I wore one when Alex was small, I was a standard M. Now I need a ++ cup to keep everything restrained and decent







And the SAGGING!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

*Amy*, I love the blog entry. Let the revolution begin!







And Brynn is such a brilliant little girl...I'm amazed at her vocabulary! And yes, global warming is very real and very here. I'm glad we're going to the Great White North for Christmas so we can feel a bit of cold weather and maybe snow.

I must say, I'm quite impressed with all you blogging-ladies ability to keep on top of that. I'm afraid I'm not quite so together. And Finley seems to be going through many waves of being particularly clingy, therefore limiting my typing (and coherent thinking) time significantly.

flapjack, hope you're able to get out or at least stay pleasantly entertained today with skye.

Fern, can't wait to see pictures of the little boy.

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy, I love your blog. That was an awesome bf'ign post - I am going to steer people towards it, k? Oh, and Rowan had exactly the same reaction to snow.









We went to a neighbour's last night for some holiday dessert treats and Rowan stayed up way past her bedtime and had a good time eating things she shouldn't (fortunately sugar right before bedtime didn't have much of an effect on her). They had a big clear plastic ball with snowmen in it and a fan inside that blew the snow around and Rowan was just fascinated by it. She kept running back to it saying "Dis! Dis!" which is really the only work she uses reliably, aside from "bye". We think it means "This!" (as in, "Rowan, what's this?") Anyway, big plastic snowy snowmen - big hit. I can't wait for her to "get" the talking thing though. She obviously understands most of what we say to her, she just doesn't say much back. Anyway, she's totally sleeping in this morning and I have to go to work soon. I will give her another few minutes then I'll have to wake her up. She had vaccinations yesterday too so she's probably pretty pooped.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

So Flapjack has evidently been stalking me









It is so hard to keep up with you guys... I'm really bad about it, but I thought I would at least post an update. I haven't read this whole thread, so I'm still pretty out of the loop... maybe I will find the time sometime.

Quite a bit has happened recently (as you can see from my siggy). Obviously we are expecting #2 now! A total surprise, just like Silas was. I had not even had AF for 6 months. So we are a little surprised. Our plan was to wait till the spring to try... but this new little one had a different plan. I am really hoping to keep my milk... Silas still nurses for 90% of his nutrition. Any helpful hints?

We also bought a house!! We really like it a lot, but it has needed some work... not much, painting, we retiled the kitchen and the bathroom. So that has kept us busy.

I'm a little jealous about all the walking and especially the talking babies. Silas is so timid to walk... he is the best and fastest crawler in the world, though, and he hardly says anything. He also never picked up on signing...which honestly I never did routinely. So far he says "cow", "moo", and "whoa" .(It is really cute, he'll point to something interesting to him and say "whoa!" so enthusiastically) He has no trouble getting his needs/wants across; he points at things he wants and does the whole back flipping, and kicking thing when there is something he doesn't want. I just so want him to at least say "mama" or "dada" !

He is such a sweet little person, and I totally agree that this is a really fun age. He loves to give things to people, and is always picking up toys or other things and handing them to whoever is there. He enjoys telling jokes... he will blabber something then lean towards you with this really funny look and laugh! He is smiley and laughing 90% of the time which is really nice.

We are planning on visiting dh's family for Christmas in CT. I'm kinda nervous about that. They think we are pretty weird "hippies". And MIL says stuff to ds like "I'd like to give you this, but your mommy/daddy doesn't want you to have it"







: We've got to nip that one in the bud! They also make a lot of side comments that really bother me. So it should be an interesting week.

I'll try to check in more often and maybe even stay afloat with the thread reading.







:

Ronna


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im not really supposed to do this (put pictures on the internet)so PM me and ill give you the link..







he really is so sweet!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

DiD: You are so welcome! I hoped he would like them. Sorry the shipping took so long, but I'm glad they got there safely!









SUPRGRL So nice to see you and thanks for the update! Congratulations on your new home and your new little surprise! Stop in whenever you can and let us know how your family is doing!







:


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i am ashamed to be so far behind on reading the posts. and, when did november end with all of our babes turning one (well, sometime within a month of nov, at least)? happy belated birthdays!

i'll try to read and catch up. it seems selfish to just post about what we're doing without knowing what is going on with you all! just to say a little, ezra is walking a ton, trying to use a spoon and a comb and signing more words now. her latest is to hold her hands up after hiding something, as if to say "where is it?" too freaking much; it's precious!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ronna! Actually, it's not you I'm stalking, it's everyone due in August. I'm 16dpo, testing negative and going out of my mind nuts. I can't decide whether to go and drink obscene quantities of vitamin C to try and bring on a period or- well, WHAT. So yeah, it's hormone-related babylust








I was just so excited to see you there!
No bright ideas on keeping your milk- I let Alex self-wean at 17 months after having non-stop nursing strikes from 9 months onwards- but having kids 21 months apart is so much fun once they grow a bit. My two fight occasionally, but are constant allies against outside pressures (parents, friends, school, you name it) and make a real effort to help each other out. It's not best friends, exactly, but the sibling bonds are pretty tight for them. Silas sounds gorgeous, btw- the way you talk about him makes me want to pick him up and give him a big squishy hug!
Gunter







I missed you too!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

*flapjack*, I would be going nuts too! Maybe tmi, but have you been irregular? I have, so I had no idea when I o'd or when to expect a period... I was going pretty crazy myself, yk, not knowing if it was all in my head.

Thanks for your insight on the age difference thing. My brother and I are 22.5 months apart, but we aren't that close. But I think that has some to do with our personalities and some to do with my parents parenting choices.







We were also 3 years apart in school. I get excited for Silas to have an ally close his age, though, and I hope they are close. I want to do what I can to help them.

I can't help but squeeze him all the time! He is so darn cute! He's going to be sick of me by the time he's two and be saying things like "Mom, don't embarrass me in front of the other kids at playgroup". Well, I would have my hands full if he were speaking that eloquently at age 2









Anyway. I should be working on Christmas presents







I am soooo behind. That is what I get for trying to be crafty this year.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOKIE WHAT FERN KNITTED!!!!!









(Or is it just knit?







)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

knit..knitted.. whatever..















:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Now that's some classy longies! (those?)
And yes, Fern knitted







In't she clever?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are gorgeous! I'm gifting my friend's baby his hat (that Fern knit(ted))today; I can't wait for them both to see it!! I'll take pics and post later on. I am still so totally in love with the hat that Fern made for Brynn. I was thinking yesterday, I'm so glad I know Fern so that next year, when this hat is too small, I can have her make another one!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 









Now that's some classy longies! (those?)
And yes, Fern knitted







In't she clever?









:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

so it looks like our little baby will go home next week.. its a good thing. his grama has a 2 year old (hids mom and dad are 16 and 18 or something ) and he as a 2 year old brother who lives with the grampa.. so he will go to either grampa or grama.. not sure which.. anyways, they really seem to want him (the G.parents anyways) and i think things wil be okay for him. he is a wise little boy and i know things will work out for him. i think that his parents lve him, but they are young and immature and ned to do some growing up.







:


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Fern: I was wondering if you'd be willing to share the pilot cap pattern with me... I've got TONS of nice yarn, but no project right now. (Well, not one I'm ready to work on, anyway. I've got a sweater I could be finishing, but...) What guage yarn did you use? What size needles?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pilot cap pattern It's worsted/aran yarn, size 8's, 18/24 gauge. And no, the pattern isn't free but it's worth every penny and is a satisfyingly quick knit.
Fern, I'm sorry your little love is leaving you, but so glad his family are working to include him and keep him a part of them. One of the few things I've found from my reading about blended families is that kids really do need to know exactly where they came from- even when knowing is going to be painfully hard.







to you, and him, and his parents and grandparents.
I don't remember if I told you about the poor little lass near us who was badly scalded when the hot water pipes in the family's new house burst, but she died on Tuesday. news story. Isaac looked at the paper yesterday and said "why is Skye in the paper? " Somehow, it just seems so real, and so unbearable because little Rhianna was so close in age to our lot and doing the same kinds of stuff.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats, Ronna!

This is my drive by posting- we've been busy with strange sleep crying the last couple of nights. She calls out for mama, or up, or milk and tosses around the bed. I sometimes have to wake her up to nurse since she gets so disoriented and upset in her sleep. YAWN...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Helen, that is so horribly sad. It's almost too much for me to hear/read about tragedies of young children anymore because it's too easy to imagine something horrible happening to my own.








Oh, and on a totally different subject, I haven't had time to read that link you posted in my blog, but I am going to! Thanks for that.

Mel, us too! I was actually coming by to say that last night and tonight, Brynn went to sleep for the night at 5:15pm (!!!) ...but her sleep has been *incredibly* restless the past few nights (last night being the worst). She tosses and turns and seems to not even really be sleeping soundly for most of the night. Or she'll sit up and say "up Mama/Dada" but not really be totally awake. She's been fussing a lot too, but only while sleeping; during the day she's as silly as ever. I really don't know what is going on, but I suspect it's another one or two teeth trying to work their way out. But yeah, yawn is a understatement. I'm so tired!

*Hi Gunter girl!!!* So good to see you, even if just popping by to say hello. You should take your coat off and stay awhile!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

suprgirl, congrats on the surprise baby coming soon!!!!

amy and mel,
so crazy how our babes seem to be doing the same things at the same time! i'm yawning over here too. finley has been a very restless sleeper the past few nights, and in fact, the past three nights, has woken up an hour or two after going to sleep, screaming! inconsolable, and i usually have to walk around with him and talk to him and try to distract him til he calms down again. the past two nights, he was up for hours til he went back to sleep, but tonight, thankfully, i was able to get him to nurse and go back to sleep after about five or ten minutes. what is going on?! i guess it's molars... ? or bad dreams?







i hate not knowing what is wrong.

he is completely happy during the day, though, so i'm grateful for that.

the knits are gorgeous, fern. i'm excited to order something with you in the new year!

flapjack, hope you're closer to knowing something...that is maddening!

hope everyone's looking ahead to a great weekend.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

:







:







:






























It looks like I might be getting my August baby! I got a faint but definite bfp this morning. No idea what's happening- and I'm worried by how faint the line is- but, y'know. Right now I'm bouncing.
Did anyone here have a faint line that turned out to be a real live baby?

Fern, hugs to your little lad and his family. I really hope they get happily ever after, whatever that may be.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

CONGRATS!

I got really, really faint lines with both of my kiddos at first. I bet it will be darker if you do it again, I saw a difference just between the morning I got a positive and that afternoon. I know everyone says to use first morning urine, but when you're testing really early, ever few hours makes a difference.

My sister graduates with her Master's Degree today! She's skipping graduation, but I'm taking her to The Melting Pot (a really nice fondue restaurant) to celebrate. So, not only did DH let me sleep in, but he's watching the kids this afternoon, too! Of course, the kids realize what's up and have both been nursing ALL MORNING. I feel like I'm about to turn inside out from the nipples!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Eeek. That's a disturbing visual image, especially as I know exactly what you mean. Big congratulations to your sister though- what's her masters in?


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

MamaFern: I'm glad to hear things are looking up for your foster baby. I'm sure you must be sad to see him go, though. I've always been interested in being a foster parent, but dh gets nervous about it.

Flapjack: Yay!!! Congrats! We're in the same ddc again! Wow. My lines were faint too.. I tested 3 times cause the first one was so faint. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen, comgrats!!







:
i thought i might be joining the august DDC too, but i got my moon..just 4 weeks late.. ick. im relieved and sad at the same time..my body is not back to normal yet at all..

im glad he is going home where he belongs, he is lovely and we will miss him, but ive got my hands full as it is, so its okay.. and there will be more babies im sure!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern, I'm glad your foster baby is going home to loving grandparents. I hope they take good care of him.

Helen - wow! Congratulations! And suprgrl congrats to you too! I can't imagine having another baby so soon but if you can - great! Yay more babies!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

*Helen, CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

can't wait to hear when it's official-official.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!! Congrats Helen! I'll have to admit, I'm a taaaaaaad bit jealous!







I said just a tad bit, though! SO exciting, though!!!!!

Fern: I'm glad to hear your little guy gets to go home soon. He is very lucky that his life has been touched by your love.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Big congratulations to your sister though- what's her masters in?

Library Science. She works full-time as a clerk in a public library now, but with the master's she'll be able to apply for librarian positions and earn about twice as much. We had a lovely lunch and did a little shopping in the ritzy shopping district downtown, which was fun. (I didn't actually buy anything, though.)

I have to share the cute new thing Ellie does: whenever she finds a doll or stuffed animal that's small enough, she picks them up and carries them around patting their back. She gives them kisses, too. It is too sweet! I made her and Killy heavy babies for Christmas - Waldorf dolls filled with rice and lavender. I think she'll really like it! Hopefully, it won't be too heavy for her right now. I even made both kids slings for their dolls, but I'm afraid I made Ellie's too small. I wasn't going to make her one at first because I figured she was too young to use it/understand it, but she was trying to put my sling on the other day!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Eeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Yay Helen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

This morning's line is darker, so I'm feeling more confident.
Barcelona, I don't know what it's like in this end of the country but my old doctors didn't confirm pregnancy, just booked people straight in for a scan at 12 weeks. No blood tests, no nothing. I'm not entirely sure about scans this time around either, and because Swindon has such a bad h/b rate I need to figure out the best way to get the midwife-led care that I want but basically, unless I start bleeding I'm assuming that this is it


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

QoC: Those dolls are GORGEOUS! Did you use a pattern? I've been thinking of making a doll for Noah, too. Not for Christmas, though, just whenever I get around to doing it!

Oh, speaking of really cool gifts, Noah got an amazing hand-made rocking horse from my grandfather's friend for his birthday! He







it!!!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 

I have to share the cute new thing Ellie does: whenever she finds a doll or stuffed animal that's small enough, she picks them up and carries them around patting their back. She gives them kisses, too. It is too sweet! I made her and Killy heavy babies for Christmas - Waldorf dolls filled with rice and lavender. I think she'll really like it! Hopefully, it won't be too heavy for her right now. I even made both kids slings for their dolls, but I'm afraid I made Ellie's too small. I wasn't going to make her one at first because I figured she was too young to use it/understand it, but she was trying to put my sling on the other day!

those dolls are beautiful! i so want to learn doll making..maybe i should just do it!

ngaio loves dolls.. she calls them " the baby" and carries them around as well..patting their back and rocking them, kissing them. she always wants me to love them too.. its ever so sweet.

i still cant believe how different my boy and girl are! elwynns fisrt love (after me of course)was wheels.. cars..trains..trucks. anything that went somewhere..

ngaio loves dolls and getting dressed up.. she is always bringing me playsilks or pretty frilly dress ups or clothes from her drawer and trying to put them on herself "on..on" she says while piling whatever it is on her head.. and then she looks at herself in the mirror and brushes her hair and dances around. its way too funny!! im not a fancy, spend a lot of time preening person..so the fact that she just does it really amazes me. what a girlie girl i have!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm so hoping this baby sticks for you Helen!
Fern, someone mentioned your foster babe going to his grandparents'? How much longer do you have him?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we will have him till tuesday, or thats the plan!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

This Tuesday? Oh, bless.
I didn't mention, but the midwife who runs breastmates (breastfeeding support group) only met Skye and I a month ago. You remember how clingy, affectionate and demanding Skye was, for so long? Well,
"She's such a self-possessed little person. Has she always been like this?"
I spat out my mulled wine laughing. It's amazing the difference a month or two makes, because back in September I could NEVER have imagined someone saying that about her.
Fern, I can't imagine having a child who chooses to put clothes on. All of mine are strip-everything-off and dance around naked-ers.
Lydia, I haven't forgotten I promised to knit for Suriya and Winter- and your other two. I've got some girly stuff on hand ready to post out to you, and I'll get a few more soakers and stuff together once this blasted holiday is gone.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Flapjack, Rowan was exactly the same as Skye. Totally clingy and needy until she started walking, then it's like someone replaced my baby with an independent one. Now I'm chasing after her as she explores everywhere!

I got most of my holiday shopping finished this weekend, so I feel pretty good. Now my major holiday hurdle is getting a package off to my mom and sisters in Whitehorse. It'll have to go via expensive post but I should be able to get it there before Christmas, which will be a nice change from previous years. And we got a tree today, now we just have to get stuff to put on it, and something to put it in.

We just got back from a friend's birthday party and there were lots of babies there and Rowan had a good time. I stuffed myself silly and don't want any dinner now (saves me having to cook it!) DH was previously stuffed silly thanks to the annual family brunch, which unfortunately (well not really, it's crap food) I missed because Rowan needed her nap. So Rowan will get leftovers for dinner.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh WOW, Helen!!! Yay for such excitment! Keep us posted!

My own baby lust is running wild again too... (funny how it coincides with my fertile CM







)

You KNITTERS out there have got me needle crazed too. So I picked up my #5 bamboo and some Debbie Bliss Merino that my mom gave me and am knitting a new pair of soakers for Isa. As soon as I can, though, I'm going to get that pilot cap pattern from LTK. Thanks for the link! Off to







!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Congratulations Helen!!!!!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Spiritmomma: I'm going to hold you hostage one day over the next two weeks and have you teach me some basics. I can't take it anymore!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

helen, i guess i just meant the lab urine test, which i got at the dr's, or a stronger/bolder line. so glad it is bold and that you are more sure! CONGRATULATIONS! how very exciting.

anyone else dealing with guilt trips from parents b/c you aren't spending christmas with them? mine have been AWFUL!







: (we are visiting alex(dh's) family this year...in the four years we've been together, this is the first time we'll be going there! isn't this an accepted reality of married life that you switch off families to spend holidays with?)

i gave up knitting last year, when i kept mucking up a project, and decided i shouldn't try to do something i'm so dreadful at, but even i'm craving the clacking of wooden needles and soft yarn in my fingers, listening to you ladies...









we go to canada tomorrow! yay for the great white north and fingers crossed for snow!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm making little felt Steiner dolls for Neela for Christmas. Though she's not much of a girly girl. She's also getting a huge container of wooden blocks to appease her desire to construct and destruct









Congrats again, Helen.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments on the Heavy Babies. I got the kit/pattern at Joy's Waldorf Dolls. They're very easy to make. I got the preformed head because I was nervous about getting the shape right, but after seeing the pattern I think I could have handled it. What worried me the most was embroidering the faces, but that was actually pretty easy!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
I'm making little felt Steiner dolls for Neela for Christmas.

do you have a kit or pattern you are using?


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Whew, I just spent exactly an hour catching up reading our thread!









*Kaspirant*, welcome to our lovely Nov '05 ddc thread, and congratulations! I'm getting married Jan 29th!







Are you having fun doing the wedding planning thing or are you still too busy in OMG-I'M-GETTING-MARRIED adrenalin filled excitment mode??









*Kristina*, Xeowyn is doing the exact same thing, shaking his head no at every question! It's sooo cute.
*
Helen*, I sent my congrats in the Yahoo group, but we have smilies here!!







So here ya go: Congratulation!










































:

And you too *Suprgrl*! Congratulations!!







:

(Let me just point out here: Notice that both of the women who had their babies the same day I had Xeowyn are now pregnant? And in the Aug DDC? *WITHOUT ME??!!!??!*







I tried! I wanted to be there too!! I SHALL be in Sept's DDC! Oh yes, I shall. (please, Universe?))

*Fern*, it's been awesome hearing about the foster baby at your house. What a great thing your family does.







Also, Xeowyn sleeps the same way- on my boob ALL. NIGHT. LONG. My spine & body are SO pained every morning I can barely dress myself. My ds1 did the same thing so I finally weaned him at only 15 mos. I'm not going to do that this time soooooo, I just moan in the mornings & remind myself that it's temporary.

Besides that he still wakes up more than 6 times a night. He is a terrible sleeper!

*Amy*, the PICKture of Brynn is SO SO OMG adorable & funny. It made me lol.

I know there was more but after all the time I spent reading, I have got to get to bed!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Helen, much love to you. No worries about getting knitting done during the holidays. I have barely had time to breathe!
Fern, that lucky little foster babe! I know you're going to miss him but you have done such a huge thing by taking him in. Are you planning to foster more babies?
Aubrey, so soon! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
do you have a kit or pattern you are using?

I'm using these instructions http://soozs.blogspot.com/2006/06/ho...iner-doll.html

They're really simple and cute. I just made a little poncho for one of them, too.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Aubrey, if it makes you feel any better I'm planning on double-dating August and September. With my tendency to be way overdue, we can manage another set of transatlantic twins somehow. All we need to do is persuade Xeowyn to sleep.
Lydia, breathing is critically important. Something about the oxygen, so take it easy, OK?
Mel, I totally know what you mean about the blocks. Skye's favourite toys are duplo, primo and lego (in roughly that order) but she'll use wooden blocks if that's the only thing available. Even at a playgroup with a room full of toys, she heads straight for the construction stuff.
Barcelona, peacefulmommy, everyone should knit. It's the anti-parenting, because you just put one stitch in front of another and you can see that each and every little bit is right. And if it's not, you can have a do-over. (parenting is like spinning- you can work really hard on the individual bits but you can't undo any mistakes, and you don't really get a view of the finished article until you're nearly there.)
Can I have a quick poll? Should, in your opinion, breastfeeding mothers be drinking mulled wine at 10am on a school day a week before Christmas? The family centre put us on the naughty step for it this morning


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

EVERYONE should be drinking mulled wine at 10 am a week before Christmas. It ought to be mandatory. I am annoyed that my workplace doesn't agree with me, and therefore doesn't have a nice pot of it on the go. I had to make do with tea. Of all the insipid, wishy-washy beverages....


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

I've never had mulled wine







: but I have a feeling I would reeeeaaallly like it. Especially if I were drinking it at 10am a week before x-mas. (Mental Note: Go and find a recipe for some mulled wine and drink it tomorrow at 10 am...)







So how do you make your mulled wine, ladies?

And yes, EVERY mother should learn to knit. It gives you something to do whilst sitting on the floor with a child who can't be bothered by your presence, but will whine the moment you stand up...


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Aubrey, if it makes you feel any better I'm planning on double-dating August and September. With my tendency to be way overdue, we can manage another set of transatlantic twins somehow.

Can I have a quick poll? Should, in your opinion, breastfeeding mothers be drinking mulled wine at 10am on a school day a week before Christmas? The family centre put us on the naughty step for it this morning









Transatlantic twins







Now if only I can manage to ovulate soon AND convince Xeowyn to sleep long enough for us to take advantage of it!! We had a conversation just last night on how we need to get more creative with our BDing time because waiting until Xeowyn is finally sound asleep at night is just not cutting it.

We were perusing the chart gallery over at Fertility Friend, looking at the pregnant charts & checking out how often/when folks were BDing (that ended up pregnant). Many of them did it only once or a few times a month & ended up pg. Then we got to this one chart where the couple had had sex at least once nearly every single day the whole month & DP was all "See?! THAT'S how we need to be doing it! We're just not doing it enough!"














I think he was actually serious. OMG men are dorks. (I mean at least 75% of the charts had maybe 5 BD sessions noted, & they got pg, but he sees THAT ONE & is convinced that's how it has to be done. Hahasnort)

To answer your poll: Absolutely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
EVERYONE should be drinking mulled wine at 10 am a week before Christmas. It ought to be mandatory. I am annoyed that my workplace doesn't agree with me, and therefore doesn't have a nice pot of it on the go. I had to make do with tea. Of all the insipid, wishy-washy beverages....









: I'm SO trying to convince myself that tea is just as fabulous a hot beverage as coffee because I want to break my coffee habit, but I feel the same way dammit!! Your post made me lol.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG Helen and Aubrey you so need to have transatlantic twins. Hurry up and get knocked up Aubrey, come on!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Mulled wine:

1 bottle of good, fruity red wine
1/2 can concentrated apple juice
good dash of cinnamon, nutmeg & ginger (OR substitute 1-2 cinnamon sticks. Use fresh nutmeg but don't use fresh ginger because it gets too strong)
1 small star anise
zest strips from 1/2 large orange and 1/2 med. lemon

Bring up temperature slowly and let sit in a non-reactive saucepan at a very low simmer (no boiling!) for an hour or two. Add brandy if you're feeling particularly indulgent!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
OMG Helen and Aubrey you so need to have transatlantic twins. Hurry up and get knocked up Aubrey, come on!

I'm ready, & I'm trying! Just tell my ovaries to go along with it, okay???


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
EVERYONE should be drinking mulled wine at 10 am a week before Christmas. It ought to be mandatory.

LOL, of course I agree!







(I didn't get my ddddc for nothing!) Spughy, you are evil, evil, evil for posting that recipe!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, Spughy, thanks for the recipe! OF COURSE, Helen, EVERYONE should drink mulled wine at 10 am on a school day a week before Christmas!

Zjande, sending baby-making vibes your way!!!!!

Oh, and Spughy...don't you dare speak of my beloved tea in such a manner! *gasp*! I sooooooo LOVE tea. Especially a good, strong, spicy (not sweet) chai! None of that Oregon Chai for me...I like the real stuff baby!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

UGH DP lost his job today.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

OH NOOOOOO! Lydia, I'm sooooo sorry, mama.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im really sorry to hear that.. things *will* work out..trust in the universe and it will provide! but sometimes its scary and uncertain along the way. ..im working on winters longies if that makes you feel any better at all.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG,DiD. Big hugs, and we're thinking of you. Right before Christmas as well, the mean rotten Dickensian pigs.
Spughy, you missed the cloves








Don't diss the tea.

I'm serious about the transatlantic twins. What got me through my weepy day after Skye was sitting at the computer with a calculator, trying to find out the time differences from my side of the water to Zjande's and forget about the house FULL of people and the fact that I really wanted to just curl up in a ball and cry. If I've figured it right, there was about half an hour in it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sitting here at work just dumbfounded, watching all of his co-workers hear the news one by one like cattle being brought to slaughter. It's awful because the managers keep walking them past me and then they walk past me again to go back to their seats. I hope all of them can find new jobs within the company on a different contract.
I'm 33 weeks pregnant and I so can't deal with this right now. If he doesn't find a new job soon, I *have* to go on maternity leave, it's not like I can just not give birth because it's a bad time, and my leave is totally unpaid.
Totally freaking out.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Is there any help available from the state? I know we're lucky in our welfare system, but is there anything that would put a roof over your heads and food in your tummies?
We're thinking of you


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Sadly, because of my job we don't qualify. If I were to quit my job, the money we would get from welfare would not cover our living expenses either.
And then they would go after DP for the welfare money after he started working again.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey mamas, is it too late to jump in? I just recently got started up on MDC since we have our own computer now.. I have a November '05 baby boy named Isaac and would love to meet some other mamas with babes the same age. Let me know if it's too late to jump in.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh Lydia...I am so sorry. The worst possible time for this to happen, I know. I won't even try to say anything cheerful, but I am sending out many vibes for a quick resolution.









So Helen, is it official? Should I paste in the dancing carrot?

Welcome Danile! Of course it's not too late!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

DiD, I'm so sorry about your DP's job. What an awful time of year for that (not like there's a good time really though).







You guys will make it through.

And yes, I forgot the cloves in the mulled wine recipe. Use whole cloves, just throw a large pinch in.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

MmMm mulled wine.. i drank mulled mead at a party last weekend. it was ever so yummy!

so im making a doll. i decided yesterday that i had to and ive been obsessivly working on her since. she is pretty rad. im not using a pattern or anything..just stuff from around the house.. she is pictured in my blog (but im a lot farther along now.. her head is attached and her hair is nealy done)
i have a feeling that she will be a work in progress for a while becaus eim not 100% happy with her body, but i know ngaio will like anything i make for her.. she loves dolls. she keept trying to cuddle the head with no body sayins "oh baby baby"

http://fernspatchworkheart.blogspot.com/

on baby news.
justin is supposed to go home today..but no word yet of when exactly. he is sleeping now but ive spent all morning snuggling him as much as i can and giving him lot of love to take wth him when he goes.
we will miss him, but im not too attatched which im surprised at..i thought i would be heartbroken.

we have another baby on the way..she is only tiny..born dec9th..6lbs or so at birth. her mom was/is using heroin/methadone so she is on meds now for withdrawl symptoms.she is currently in hospital with the momma and breastfeeding..i almost cried when i was told that.. but she cant be discharged with mom because of her drug issues.hopeflly she will pump and give us milk for baby, but we will see..she wont come till after xmas..the 30th or so because of the withdrawl.they have to slowly ween her off the medication and observe her for a few days. im torn between happy that i will have a newborn in my home but so sad that this momma wants to be with her baby but wont be anymore. its sooo hard.i wish that there was a better sollution than taking her baby away. she will get visits but thats not enough! we were asked to go visit her before she comes so it ont be totally unfamiliar, so ill let you all know more when i see her. its so intense.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Fern.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fern








You know we're all here for you if you want to, or need to, talk right? I can't imagine how I'd cope with parenting a newborn knowing how much their mama missed them.
DiD, that sucks. It really, really does.
And to Isaac's mother, whose username I just completely forgot, of course it's not too late- but be warned, November and December seem to have been extremely volatile months for us emotionally. Great name, btw


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Fern, that poor baby and mama.







Even though it will be hard for them to be separated, I think being safe with you will be so much better for the baby girl.

OK, so I am really upset right now about something my friend is going through. She is pregnant and decided - under duress from her OB, of course - to do the triple screen (or I guess it's called Quad screen now). Her doctor called her yesterday (at work!!) and told her that it's positive and she has a 1 in 68 chance of having a Down Syndrome baby, despite the fact that she has had two nuchal scans and both were totally fine. They can't do a follow-up test until the 29th, and she has to drive SIX hours to the location where the test will be taken. When my friend started asking questions about probabilites and false positive rates, her doctor told her, "You need to stop reading so many books; you are just worrying yourself!"







There are many more details of this typical medicalized mismanagement of her pregnancy thus far (for example: they've changed her due date TWICE based on her THREE ultrasounds already) and she's decided that she wants to find another doctor. But I'm just so upset, not only for her, but for the state of maternal care in this country. It's ridiculous! And I'm upset that she's been so distraught the past two days that she hasn't kept any food down and her blood pressure is up. I mean, that's not good for her or the baby. F-ing doctors.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW. *Amy*, that's insane! An acquaintance of mine went through a very similar situation. It's absolutely frightening and stressful to have to go through what she did. The doctors and genetic counselors did everything but outright tell her she should abort. They had had a miscarriage less than a year earlier and were 110% willing to accept whatever challenges they were presented with. In the end, they gave birth to a very healthy little girl. Go figure.







to your friend for what she is dealing with right now!

Fern:







You are such an inspiration, mama! It sucks to know what that mama and babe are going through but they are so lucky to have you to help guide that little one through with love.

Danile: Welcome! I second the fact that our group has been on one big emotional train ride lately! If you can stick it out we are a pretty groovy bunch!









On a lighter note and totally OT: My employer (I nanny) gave me a $50 AmEx gift card and a cute green iPod 4GB Nano today!!! YAAAAAY! I have been really wanting an iPod, so I'm reeeeeeally excited! AND I'm officially off work for the next two weeks. PAID. YIPPEEEEEEEEEE!

*Amy*...OMG!!! I was just peeking in on your blog and WOW! That pic of Brynn is beautiful!!!! I absolutely love it!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, pm, I'm jealous







A very happy Christmas to you.
Amy, I get where you're coming from. The more people I talk to about birth experiences down here, the more scared I get. When did a normal physiological occurrence get to be such a freak show?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

amy.. thats so upsetting. i get so mad when things like this happen.. its so much fear and negativeity to put on a pregnant momma.. arg. plus.. having a baby with down syndrome is a total blessing..maybe it wouldn't seem so at first, but from personal experience with a brother with downs.. it is not the end of the world, in any sense.. quite the opposite.

Peaceful - thats soo nice! it is such hard work being a caregiver for other peoples kids.. im doing it every day for my daycare kids and for justin till yesterday








i love doing it but i dont feel appreciated.. i feel like they pay me so little for the work i do..then arrive half an hour late to pick them up..or dont send proper clothes so i have to go up o their house to get them and take the=m to the school..or i get sick kids who i have to keep all day even though its not anywhere in my contract to do so







: but theyare lovely kids, so i feel bad saying anything to the mom and dad.. but still..4 or 5$ an hour for my job is insane. *sigh*
i dont know if ill be getting an xmas bonus this year


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern, I hope that $4-5 per hour is per kid? Please say yes? I wish you lived in Victoria and I could pay you more than that to look after Rowan a few hours a day so DH could do more work on his thesis.

Amy, I have a friend who recently went through a whole round of testing, including travelling several hundred kilometres for the final tests, only to find out her baby is perfectly healthy. It was really upsetting for them, especially since their first pregnancy was fraught with problems, she ended up with a c-section for breech, a massive postpartum infection, etc... I think she just really wanted a "normal" pregnancy this time. But I think they elected to have the testing on their own - she is my age so she wouldn't quite fit into the mandatory over-35 test group. Not quite, anyway. (Argh, I know I will fit into that group for my next pregnancy!)

peacefulmommy - that's awesome! I want an iPod!

Not much new here. Rowan is totally sleeping in (on Daddy, on the couch) and my boobie is going to explode soon. She had a really rough start to the night last night - waking up actually crying (very unusual for her) every hour. I think we will see some new teeth soon. (everyone sing... "all i want for christmas is my two front teeth, my two front teeth... except it's her back teeth we want...)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel like I'm so awful to my babysitter now. I brought my kids to her yesterday and Winter is sick and I don't pay her very well but if I paid her $4 an hour per kid I wouldn't be able to afford to live.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

no its for both.. but the thing is, like DID says.. they cant afford to pay me more, or so they say.. but both girls come with brand new old navy and gap clothes daily.so i dunno... it wont be forever though..just till te end of january..then if they want me to continue im going to make a few changes.. i could make more working at a coffee shop somewhere and have a break from the kids at the same time







but i guess then i'd have to get a babysitter







: it doesnt seem like there is any easy answer or way to do things..

sarah: it would be nice, huh?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

DiD & Fern:







Money issues suck.

I think Rowan's being up all night is because she's coming down with another cold. She was very cheerful this morning when she finally woke up (kept popping off while nursing to blow raspberries at me - too cute, but I was late for work!) and when she finished nursing she started to get a runny nose.

WHY WHY WHY are we getting so many colds??? This is the 4th since October. She is breastfed as much as I can manage under the circumstances. I nurse her when she wakes up at night as much as she'll take, in the morning, in the afternoon, before dinner, before bed, and I pump before I go to work so she'll get booby juice during the day. Really, I could not stuff any more breastmilk into that child and she still is getting sick at the drop of a hat. Should I be washing her hands every time she touches something? I just don't get it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Sughy - yeeah, she's gotten 4 colds since October, but I know plenty of kids who end up with broncitis several times a year, or even pneumonia. Four colds isn't bad at all, especially if she's in daycare part of the time! Killy brings home colds all the time from going to playgroups and the children's museum and the playplace at the mall, and Ellie gets them. But, I still consider my kids really healthy because they're never sick enough to have to go to the doctor. I'd probably get colds all the time, too, if I put random items and toys in my mouth and chewed on them all day every day...!

We're doing Christmas tomorrow at home, then on Friday we leave to go to Virginia where we'll celebrate the holidays with various relatives. It should be fun, but tiring. I'm really, really excited to do Christmas here tomorrow morning, though. I've wrapped up all the presents, bought the kids matching pajamas, and am making fun breakfast snacks to eat in the morning while we open presents. It should be wonderful!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's a little prayer we say at our church every Sunday... I think in light of the many financial issues everyone is having it could be helpful. (I say it everyday)

_Mother Father God
all that I am and all that I have
Come from your limitless supply
I am an open and willing conduit
through which your good flows
I share all that I have as you direct
Love, Friendship, Prosperity, Peace, Abundance and Joy
are gifts that I share and receive
Thank you Spirit, Thank you God
Amen._

Or my favorite mantra: Right now is not forever.

I hope your employment and money issues are resolved quickly, DiD... What a crappy time of year/ of your pregnancy to recieve bad news...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I like that Jaymi. Thank you for posting. I was kind of going to try to find something like that to post as my link of the week on my blog. I wonder if it exists somewhere on the web; I'll have to look.

PM, thanks - I love that picture too. Actually, it's from back in October, but since we didn't have our camera with us on the hike, I decided to use that picture for the blog entry. I don't have it framed in our house, but now that I've seen how good it looks in black and white, I think I will print it soon!

Spughy, Rowan is sick again!? It is so hard, and so frustrating. And like you said, you are giving her as much milk as you can, so what else can you do?

Quote:

She had a really rough start to the night last night - waking up actually crying (very unusual for her) every hour.
Brynn has been doing this for about a week now; last night was miserable. I'm back to "We have to try something else!" again. DH thinks that over the Christmas break when he has a week off, I should sleep in the guest room and just let him handle her at night. I'm tempted, but worry that she will just become even more clingy and fussy with me during the day.

Right now is not forever, indeed.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Queen of cups- I love the time of year your kids were born.







I wonder if our days are close. My oldest is the 18th and the youngest is the 20th.

I'm sorry everyone is having such a hard time. I am trying to find some toddlers/babies to watch and can't seem to find anyone.







But I ask for $2-3 per kid per hour depending on whether it is for part-time or full-time. Is that too much or too little? Now I'm confused...







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

The going rate for childcare over here is approximately 50% of minimum wage- I'll throw that figure out in case it's any help to anyone. That's per child, per hour.
We're living in planet "why won't she let me SLEEP?" too. There's a huge white bump on the back of her gum so I think it's a molar, but once she's woken once in the middle of the night, she stays woken- and superglued. Bum in mummy's face, arms wrapped round daddy's bicep like a little monkey, and god help us if we move. Once she's in position, there's some serious heavy-duty thrashing going on, too. Oh, and she has a cold and snuffles when she breathes out.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Winter just woke up and screamed for about 20 minutes, utterly hysterical and inconsolable. Turned my blood cold.
Now I can't sleep.
Poor babe has had a nasty cold, we've all had it.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Not that I'm glad that _everyone_ is miserable, but I'm glad we aren't the only ones with a sleepless, tired, mega-velcro kid. Isa's been uber-snotty







: and coughing (mostly when she naps or sleeps). I see some big nasty bumps in her mouth that look like molars, but she's been stuffy for so long, I'm wondering whether or not I should take her to the Dr.









Spughy: We'll be using your mulled wine recipe at a friend's house for dinner tonight! Can't wait to try it!

*Amy*: Try looking up the prayer on our church's website: The Church Within Don't know if it's on there or not, but it would be worth a look.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Jaymi, I just copied it directly from your post and pasted it into my blog. Hope you don't mind!

As for the whole teething thing, I dreamt two nights ago that someone showed me or told me that Brynn was getting a molar and I was really surprised. She only has 5 teeth now (the newest is a front lower tooth) so I guess I was expecting molars to come much later, but maybe not? She won't really let me get a good look though, so I have no idea what's going on in there. It's just nice to know we're not alone in this; if I didn't think it was developmental or teething, I would definitely be going to spend the night in a hotel ALONE tonight and leave DH and Brynn to figure it out on their own tonight!!









So last night I almost killed my good friend's husband. They just had a baby about two weeks ago, so I brought them dinner. They are vegan, so I went to the local gourmet deli to buy some fresh hummus and then made them some other stuff. The husband is deathly allergic to nuts, which I knew ahead of time, so I was shocked when my friend called me and told me that he was having an allergic reaction to something I'd brought. I said there was no peanut oil or nuts of any kind in the stuff I'd made, and the only thing I had bought pre-made was the hummus, so I called the deli and found out that there were ground pine nuts in the hummus!!!!!!!!!!! I just about flipped out; I had never in my life heard of ground pine nuts *in* hummus (maybe roasted nuts on top), so I called my friend back to let her know. Turns out her husband is OK, but I sure felt terrible for the rest of the night.









This has nothing to do with anything, but I heard on the radio yesterday a woman who called in to request a song, and she said that she and her two sisters all share the same month and day of birth (12/20), but were all three born in different years. And they were all in their 30s and 40s, so it wasn't like planned C-sections were to blame. Can you imagine the timing to pull _that_ off??!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, hush. I could potentially have two children and a husband who share the same birthday, so haud your whisht now, OK? Are you trying to jinx me?
My hummus recipe has tahini in it- sesame- so yeah, I can see pine nuts happening. Is he OK?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Isaac and your DH have the same birthday? I"m sure you've told us that before and I just forgot.

Yes, he's OK. Thank God!

Quote:

so haud your whisht now, OK?
What in the what? I don't speak the Queen's English.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

to everyone with sleepless nights and sicknes in their homes

we are all sick here.. i thought i had escaped but alas i woke up with a soar throat.. slippery elm really helps! fenugreek tea for mucous..but still.. being tired and run down at ths time of year isnt fun at all.
ngaio had a 102 fever last night it went on and on and she was so upset and restless..i finaly gave her som infant tylenol and it broke quite quickly and she slept soundly and is still sleeping. she nursed a lot in the night, but i encourage it when she's sick..as muc as i hate it i know its so good for her.
elwynn isnt sick, yet..but who knows i didnt think ngaio or i would get sick.she also has this red rash on her face..its been there a few days now, since before the fever and runny nose and weird cough. i hate doctors so much, so im going to avoid going for a few more days..hopefully the homeopathics i have will help her through the worst of it.

on childcare..
ive always charged $8-10 an hour for babysitting..i guess i was doing it for folks who coud pay..i dont want to charge too much when they ant afford it but on the other hand i need to make enough $ to live, you now? if she is working and getting 12$ an hour but im only getting 4$ an hour to watcher her babies it seems a bit twisted. she emailed me last night asking if i would work this same job till june, but i insisted on some changes.

i guess everyone has different ideas of what is worth $ but i think knowing your kids are safe and being creative and well loved is worth the $


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, that's an extremely rude and very northern way of asking you to be quiet- more or less literally, hold your wind (breath), and I'm sorry. But not as sorry as I'll be if I'm in labour on the 23rd








Yep, Isaac and Steve share a birthday and are both Leos. It's quite cool actually, because there's something very feline about both my guys- Steve moves like a tiger, all shoulder-heavy and Isaac has a cute short little nose and graceful movement like a jaguar.
Fern, that sounds like slapped cheek disease to me (google it.) It's relatively harmless but can make them feel really miserable- and the chances are that Elwynn has had it or is going to get it. Standard antivirals, like garlic and elderberry, should help.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Slapped cheek disease? Maybe Rowan has that too - her cheeks have been very red lately - I thought it was teething, but maybe not... and that would mean her runny nose yesterday that hasn't gotten worse (yet? thank you, gods of childhood diseases?) makes sense.

It would also explain why for the past two nights she's woken up every hour or so. Tylenol hasn't seem to have helped though. Also, she had a hard time getting to sleep last night (very weird for her) and just seemed to have difficulty getting comfortable.

Hm. Thanks Helen! It's also not inconceivable that it's going around in these parts - there is a lot of back-and-forth between Vancouver and Victoria so it would make sense that both Ngaio and Rowan have it at the same time.

Amy - how scary about your friends husband. But - just out of curiosity - how does one LIVE if one is a vegan allergic to nuts?!?!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i think its called fifths disease.. its actually viral, not really a disease.. i was thinking thats what she has.

nak


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

That's the one- I was going to come back and give its other name but totally forgot







The good news is that often a dose can be so mild that you don't know you have it- so Elwynn can have it, build up his immunity and not be poorly.
We have thrush. My dh took Skye to the doctors who prescribed antibiotics for a cold, and now her bottom is red raw and bleeding and my right nipple hurts like nothing on earth and nursing is excrutiatingly painful. Drat. Anyone got washing guidelines for a thrush kill? (we have a front-loader.)


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Yikes, helen!!!! That is awful. Can you put a capful of tea tree oil in your soap dispenser? And vinegar in the fabric softener dispenser? I would try that ASAP.

Hey I was going to ask the mulled wine experts, can I do it in a crock pot, or should it be on the stove?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive never had thrush but ive heard its very unpleasant..and the worst part is that you can so easy just pass it back and forth between their mouth and your breast.. you have to treat both of you.
gentian violet is great for thrush!
http://www.bflrc.com/newman/breastfeeding/gentviol.htm
i would also say up your vitamins and eliminater (white) sugar and sweeteners, white flour, yeast, caffeine, alcohol till its totally cleared up.

ngaio's rash seems to have gone with the arrival of her fever, but now it is persisting and she is not well in the lungs. i dont know what to do. last year elwynn got really sick and i avoided taking him to the dr. i did everything i normally do and he kept getting sicker and ended up with pnumonia, antibiotics and being really really sick.. im so scared that will happen to her, but she has always been a lot more resilliant than him., but i feel like im a good doctor, so i dont want to totally give up on myself either. its a hard call.
she is still playing and eating and nursings but rally sad and her chest sounds very dry and her breathing gets laboured when she gets upset, almost like asthma..i think she has bronchitis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
That's the one- I was going to come back and give its other name but totally forgot







The good news is that often a dose can be so mild that you don't know you have it- so Elwynn can have it, build up his immunity and not be poorly.
We have thrush. My dh took Skye to the doctors who prescribed antibiotics for a cold, and now her bottom is red raw and bleeding and my right nipple hurts like nothing on earth and nursing is excrutiatingly painful. Drat. Anyone got washing guidelines for a thrush kill? (we have a front-loader.)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, you can use a crockpot. If you're being a perfectionist it should be a wood-burning fire, but life is just too short.
Thanks for the thrush suggestions- I'm trying to figure out where to get gentian violet from, but I'm currently soaking the nappies in TTO (she's wearing disposables, obviously) and we're going down to the doctors later.
Fern, if my kids are chesty I keep them at home unless:
1) Their lips or eyelids are turning blue.(cyanosis)
2) They refuse food or liquid for more than three hours straight.
3) They are using their abdominal muscles to breathe. If you can see the skin sink straight down (unusually down) between the ribs on a breath, that's a sign to call the doctor. Everything else, we generally wait it out at home- but then, in three kids none of them have ever had a chest infection or pneumonia although they x-ray Isaac every time he's admitted to hospital with an attack.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

I'm here in Canada with horrible internet connection, but finally managed to connect. Finley also was sick with a 102 fever, Fern, two nights ago, and after several hours of him not being able to sleep well, I, too, finally gave him some infants tylenol. He was at least then able to sleep better (while nursing nonstop, too) throughout the night. Thankfully, he seems well now.

Fern, I'm sorry to hear that ngaio is feeling so poorly and so sick







I wish I knew what to tell you. Best of luck figuring out homeopathic cures, and if you do have to go to a dr, you can always just take what you want from him/her and discard the rest.

And flapjack, I hope the thrush is getting better. I have a not-so-natural solution, but it works, if you get desperate, which I did once. I can't find it online now (a friend recommended it to me, who is usually pretty natural), but I can't find it and the connection is so atrocious...but if you get desperate, PM me, and I'll find it. (It's a conconction of three ingredients, in equal parts, one of them being monistat).

DiD, I'm so sorry that is happening to your DP at this time of year! What a scroogy boss. Sending hugs your way.

And hugs to all the sleepless sick and financially or otherwise stressed mamas and families out there!

We are doing well, except for Finley's fever. We're enjoying the break from the city and being in Canada is always a delight. I'm hoping very much for a white christmas though! Still no snow









Hope everyone is having a better day, and getting excited and giddy for Christmas around the corner!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
3) They are using their abdominal muscles to breathe. If you can see the skin sink straight down (unusually down) between the ribs on a breath, that's a sign to call the doctor.


she was doing this last night when she was really upset and it worried me, but after she calmed down it went away and she seems to be having an easier time breathing now. i took her into the bathroom and steamed her for a long while last night..

other than that i know that she is okay.. just elwynn getting pnumonia really snuck up on me.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

nak

helen: make sure you both are taking probiotics...VERY IMPORTANT since the antibiotics eliminate both bad AND good bacteria. that should definitely help with the thrush.

fern:







mama i hope ngaio gets to feeling better w/out a trip to the doctors.

may i please ask a favor of you all? i really need you to keep my sister in your thoughts and prayers right now. she has been getting petichiae on her lower body sporatically for the past year or so. her old doctor passed it off as an alcohol allergy w/out running any blood tests. she went to see a different doctor yesterday b/c it's just not going away and she's been sick a lot. he said she has vasculitis and will be running blood tests and a skin/possible kidney biopsy to find out the cause. he told her not to do any internet research on it until he can diagnos it b/c she'll only scare herself. of course, i couldn't help myself and now _i'm_ really scared for her. so we could use a couple of those







that are going around.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow we're totally the drama group these days aren't we?
















peacefulmommy, for your sister. I will think of her.








Fern for Ngaio, I hope she gets better soon.








Helen, please take your priobiotics.








barcelona, I hope Finley is thoroughly better soon (and not all of Canada has bad internet connections, just so you know







)








DiD, for your sick babe and your dh








spiritmomma, for your sick baby too and for posting that lovely prayer (which even though I'm not religious, I still liked very much)








DucetteMama, just a welcome hug!








Amy, because you always deserve a hug! And a crockpot will make excellent mulled wine.
















everyone else!

Rowan seems better today. She was cranky yesterday evening and snotty but went to sleep and for the most part stayed asleep last night, waking only (ha ha) every 2 1/2 - 3 hours until I took her to sleep with DH on the couch and then she slept the rest of the night straight through, peacefully.

Today I only have 1/2 day of work then a few hours of shopping then VACATION!!! Til Jan 2. Yay!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Spughy, you are such a sweet darlin. Truly.

*SAFE*
*TRAVELS*
_*to all of the traveling families*_!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You really are, spughy. Thankyou for being you







(you missed someone!)

Peacefulmommy, vascular disease always reads bad, and your sister may not be facing the worst case scenario. Remember when the doctors had everything filled out on my FIL's death certificate apart from the date and time? Well, he's coming home for Christmas dinner. This may not be google-bad, basically.









Fern







How's she doing today?

Barcelona, we have prescriptions for gunk and goo to make our yeasty-beasties go away. I'm going to stick with the grapefruit seed extract and probiotics, because the nappy rash has scabbed over again but I have the stuff in if it flares up- with being this close to Christmas I don't want to be unable to get to a chemist if I need one. I'm trying, and failing, to find out what the UK equivalent of monistat is.

Amy, how's the booze? Did you add any extra brandy?


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the







Spughy!

Helen: I know, I'm trying to not get emotionally wrapped up in the situation right now b/c we DON'T know anything yet and won't until tests are ran.

Spiritmomma: Forgot to say thanks for posting that prayer! I love it.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL OF MY BELOVED FRIENDS!*

Much love to you all!

Michelle


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

*Spughy*





















!!! You are awesome!

I hope everyone's health returns quickly, that all our families are blessed with abundance beyond expectation, and that everyone's holidays are fabulous! The merriest to all and to all a good night!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I hope everyone's worlds start getting a little easier. THat's all I can say right now.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

you are all so wonderful and sweet and great. thank you!

yes she is feeling much better today, but i am sick now. i would trade myself being ill any day for the good health of my babies though, so its okay. i can deal with it.

michelle im so so sorry to hear about your sister. im thinking of you all and sending lots of love and healing thoughts








having illness in the family is so scary. sisters are so important.. i know i would be terribly worried and scared if my sister was sick.

it seems like such a heavy time for a lot of people.. is it the world we live in or has it always been this hard?

im freaking out about christmas. i want to just not do it..but my mom is pretty into it (not in a religiious way..just festive i guess) and since we live under the same roof im kind of dragged into it. plus elwynn is totally in love with the whole idea, even though im trying to make it less about gifts and getting and more about just being with family and making things and enjoying the season..and it was always special for us as kids. my mom has a way of making things so magial. i hope i can acheve that as well, but i feel like a failure at this point... i feel like a grump. i dont want to have to go buy stuff for people just because im expected to. i love giving but i like putting thought into it and my brain is no where to be seen these days. i dont have enuff time in the day to make everything i want to.. im a one woman sweat shop these days as it is...but it doesn't seem to be enough.

tomorow i go out alone! no kids.. no timothy..noone but me. to my favorite part of the city to do a bit of shopping but more importantly..drink some mad good oganic coffee and read a book! or knit.. or just sit and watch the beautiful people. i miss my old haunts. *sigh* i think that it will revive me a bit and get me ready fpor the rest of the week ahead.

and..my baby elwynn is going to be 4 ina few days. i can't even begin to believe it. where did 4 years go?
if i could have one wish tonight i would just ask for time to slow down a wee bit so i can savor and remember it all.. is it just me or is the past like a distant memory of a book you ocee read, rather than you real life? i cant remember so many things i was sure i would never forget.
but i am so blessed. my family is so amazing and i feel lucky every day that i have the amazing kids that i have.

today was my last day of work till the kids go back to school in 2 weeks or so and im so relieved. i was getting run down to the point of having a hard time being nice to nayone including my kids. and i didnt feel very good about it. i needs ome sleeping in mornings and staying in my jammies all day and not having to be or do anything i dont feel like. i miss that soo much.

sorry for my disjointed ramble.. i used to journalk. now i MDC









get better quick all you sickies.

and helen, if you cant find gentian violet i could mail you some express post.

sarah, glad to hear rowan is feeling better. we HaVE to get together one day before they are all grown up. when are you coming to the big city?


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

nak
i think keagan is about ready to join the walkers in the bunch. tonight for the second time he took one step on his own. guess that means i should finish up "childproofing", huh?!
he just started being interested in solid foods this last week or so. tomato soup, sweet potato - wants a bite of my sandwich (or really, whatever i am eating).
just started using the sign for "more" consistently in the last week too. anybody else just start with the signs?


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

again, fern! ikwym about mdcing instead of journaling!







i haven't picked up my journal since noah was about three weeks old. and i can totally relate to needing this two weeks off during the holidays. i, too, was beginning to not like who i was around the kids. it's really hard, especially when you have a sick babe and you have to make someone else's kiddo priority above yours. it tends to make me resentful some days. then again, i have to really make myself remember that without that child who takes priority over mine sometimes, noah would be in daycare and i just don't know how i personally could handle that! i really cherish being with him all the time. and there are many aspects of my life that seem like just a part of a book i read. my life was SO different before noah. unrecognizably so. but i love this life. i wouldn't change it for the world. i feel like, unlike my past life, my life with noah has meaning. i have a purpose on this earth now. finally!









so there you go, my "journal" post for the day, too! thanks for getting me thinking fern! i am truly grateful for this life i have, even with all of the troubles that come along with it. i know things will be OK.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Huh. I'm having one of those days that make me wonder why I want to be a parent, and also what I'm doing adding another one to the brood. Theoretically, I have everything I ever wanted- enough money that we know where the rent and the next meal is coming from, three kids and a husband, but right now the only people I want to be around are Skye and the dog, and it's too cold to take Skye out again today.

Fern, thanks! I managed to track some down (my aunt, the source of all knowledge, has some) but I can't get to it until Wednesday when we go up there. I so know what you mean about the way time passes. I miss Alex's sense of wonder and achievement so much, and just wish I knew what I was doing so wrong. I thought this age (6 and 8) was meant to be the easy one?
Enough venting. Happy Christmas, everyone.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

It's my DH's birthday today and I gave him a super-cool John Deere print sling that Amy made (yay Amy!!!) and he LOOOOOVED it. He was so excited when he opened the box, but he didn't realize it was a sling at first. He's all, "wow did you get me a John Deere pillowcase? You know I've been wanting to steal Piper's" (Piper is the little boy next door). Then when he saw it was a sling he got all giddy and stuck Rowan in it right away and demanded I take pictures. So those will be posted on our website soon, I'm sure.







Thank you Amy! That was one of the coolest b-day presents I've ever given DH!

Fern, enjoy your day out! I asked for one of those for Christmas too. Well, I asked for 2 hours I could spend at a cafe reading. It would be heaven.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

that's so awesome! my dh won't go near a sling. almost got him to wear a frontpack once, but he seemed intrigued in a mei tai, but i still doubt it will happen.








i wish, (not to be conceited) but he's hot... and there's something just plain HOT about a man and a sling!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

totally! i think woman always flirt with my dp when he is carrying one of our kids









i got him a black ergo when ngaio was new. he likes black.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

and sarah, you should totally take some time off to read a book or whatever!.. we all deserve a break once in a while! i think that my only problem with AP is that i feel too attached to my kids to be away from them happily for too long. i just cant stop missing them, even if im so in need of a break. how crazy is that?







: i envy moms who can just go and be like they were before they had kids. ive lost my identity as someone without kids. its like im missing half my body and heart when im not right with them.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Spugh - so so so so so cool!!! I can't wait to see pictures of him with it on. Tell him that if he wants to write a testimonial and send me a pic, I'll put him on the webpage!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
im trying to make it less about gifts and getting and more about just being with family and making things and enjoying the season...i dont want to have to go buy stuff for people just because im expected to. i love giving but i like putting thought into it and my brain is no where to be seen these days. i dont have enuff time in the day to make everything i want to.. im a one woman sweat shop these days as it is...but it doesn't seem to be enough.

I so totally know where you are coming from. That topic was my latest blog entry. I've been so moody this past week because I feel like I do SO MUCH for people all the time, maybe I over-do it and leave myself exhausted and stressed out. But I hate the idea of buying a bunch of useless crap for people, so I try to make everything and I never have enough time to get it all done. :sigh:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
and..my baby elwynn is going to be 4 in a few days. i can't even begin to believe it. where did 4 years go?

It does go by so fast, doesn't it? That made me think, Could Elwynn be 4 already? And then I realized that in just 3 months, we will have all been together as a DDC for TWO YEARS! Can y'all believe that??!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
if i could have one wish tonight i would just ask for time to slow down a wee bit so i can savor and remember it all.. is it just me or is the past like a distant memory of a book you ocee read, rather than you real life? i cant remember so many things i was sure i would never forget.

Yes, totally. Thank god for camcorders!! I don't think I really remember anything from the first 2-3 weeks of Brynn's life. And the milestones are already fading; I remember the big ones, but the little ones are hazy already. I guess that's what happens to memories when you never get any sleep!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack*
I'm having one of those days that make me wonder why I want to be a parent, and also what I'm doing adding another one to the brood.

Awww, Mama.







I hope by the time you get up and read this on Christmas Eve (it's already Christmas Eve where you are!) that you will be feeling better and that you and Skye will be yeastie-free.









Off to bed with me. I'm zzzzoooooooo tired.

Love and peace to you all tonight, Mamas.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen, you are not alone in feeling that way sometimes!

i feel a lot better after my day on the town. i ended up running into an old friend who helped me shop and we drank some tea and i had a much needed converstion with someone older than 4 and not my mother or partner







she is actually someone that timothy "got together"with when we were taking a break, when i was pregnant with ngaio. we talked about that and i never really was very upset, but it made it totally clear and okay with me, which is nice.
she was my nose for buying smelly things since im all sick and stuffed up. and i got a few things that i wanted or needed to get.. still not everything but i think that it wil lall work out.

i just made coconut macaroons and elwynn and i decorated our tree which is actually really lovely despite being a fake one







and while i was out tim changed the house around and made it all lovely. ill post some pictures of things going on here some day soon.. ive just been so busy and stuff.

happy christmas eve all you folks ahead of time. we are still enjoying the day before the day before christmas. im feeling slightly more festive now as well. .and my sister is having a sleepover which is pretty fun!

4 years ago today i was near to giving birth and so impatient to meet my little one. *sigh* life is good.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. It's 7.55pm here now. The boys are long-gone, and I'm trying not to think about that. Isaac left his kitty (wheatbag with a face) behind, and Steve has hidden the car keys to stop me driving it to him. Skye is asleep on her daddy's chest, the stockings are out and the presents aren't yet wrapped. Oh, and I have half a hundredweight of parsnips waiting to be roasted








Fern, I think it's so cool that you can get on well with Timothy's maybe, and still be good friends. The tea and gossip sounds like it did you good, but you can keep the coconut macaroons- the sound of them is making me quease. I hate the smell of coconut







I'll trade you cranberry, oatmeal and white chocolate cookies instead.
Sarah, I'm sure Santa will find you a way of bringing you civilised reading-in-a-cafe time, even if it's disguised as "nap in the sling" or something. The sling looks gorgeous in store, btw (I just peeped at Amy's site, I had no idea what John Deere was)
I think my moodiness is just hormones, and thrushy irritability and stuff. The good news is that I'm not hurting any more and her skin looks better. Our nappies are soaking in a huge quantity of napisan, which might help.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Almost finished everything for Christmas - I've got all but 4 presents wrapped, stained-glass cookies for the neighbour's kids made, all neighbourhood presents delivered (we made some really nice-smelling spray cleaner for everyone) and "stockings" sorted out (actually plastic bags, the stockings are stashed in the bedroom closet and I can't go grovelling about in there because Rowan is asleep). The only thing I didn't manage to do was finish off the playsilks for Rowan.







I am sad about that, but I won't be able to finish them tonight. She still has 2 pairs of Robeez, some markers, some crayons, a scribble pad, and new pyjamas to open, although I expect she'll get much more of a kick out of the wrapping paper than anything that's inside it.

I am looking forward to dressing Rowan up in her cute Christmas outfit (not christmassy, just special) tomorrow. Is that wrong? I used to love dressing myself up, I've just transferred that onto Rowan.

I'm also looking forward to giving DH his gifts (waterproof work gloves and a handheld GPS). Not so looking forward to Christmas dinner - it's always a big hoo-ha with too many people and awful food. One day, one day we will have our own house and I will insist on at least once in a while having Christmas dinner there and I will cook it and it will be GOOD. One day...

I hope everyone has a very happy Christmas and gets lots of hugs and cuddles from their little ones!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yes, I totally understand holidays while living with the parents... and being married with kids.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and everyone is safe and happy with the ones they love.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

_*Merry Christmas*_
*Mamas, DHs, DPs,*
*and babies!!!!!!*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

And a very merry Christmas to you.

It's almost all over here. FIL has gone back to hospital, and the day passed very smoothly and quietly- apart from Skye's 5 hour tantrum through lack of sleep. Just nice time for Doctor Who and beating dh to a pulp with our brand new family games console.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Yes, I totally understand holidays while living with the parents... and being married with kids.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and everyone is safe and happy with the ones they love.

Oh, we don't live with the ILs - but we do live in the same town and our place is way too small to host any dinner let alone Christmas.

We just spend most of Christmas day at the IL's. Right now Rowan is passed out on the floor of the study so I am playing computer while she sleeps. (forgot the baby monitor and the study is out of squawking distance)


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*

hoping everyone is having themselves a merry little christmas
surrounded by the love of your families
and feeling the joy of the season.

may you
eat gingerbread
drink cocoa and mulled wine
sing carols
and watch "it's a wonderful life"!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*happy day everyone!
*
we had a pretty lovely chrsitmas day today... it felt all magicaland fun despite my earlier complaints.. we gave some gifts, recieved some gifts..made a feast and shared it with friends and family... our house feels all cozy and full of lovely things.. and im so in love with the wooden play kitchen we gave them. ill post pictures tomorow..because i so wnat you all to see the knit food i spent hours making









but im still sick and so are timothy and ngaio..elwynn is sniffly now too.







:

he will be 4 in a few hours and im looking forward to a quiet celebration tomorow.. i made a carrot cake tonight for his cake and we have a few gifts and plan to make some crafts and go for a walk in the woods. i want to have a big party, but its so not a great day for getting folks together, so another daywhen christmas maddness is calmed down a bit.

i still cant believe ive been a momma for 4 years and 9 months now







:







i still feel 11 most of the time.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy birthing day, Fern







I keep forgetting Elwynn is a Christmas baby.

FWIW, because Isaac's birthday is in the middle of the school holidays and I love Alice in Wonderland, we have unbirthday parties. When things are a bit crap and we need brightening up, we have Isaac's unbirthday







. It's generally the highlight of the kids year cos you don't know when it's happening.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That's such a cute idea.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

that is a brilliant idea!

HappyBirthdayElwynn!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Elwynn!!!*


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

:Happy Birthday Elwynn!!!







:

I hope everyone has had a wonderful holiday. We have been so blessed with good times and fun, and gifties too! We didn't exchange gifts at our house (we rarely did, even before Isa was born), but there were SO many gifts at other peoples homes waiting for us, there was really no need for us to get in on it. I think we're going to do ONE gift for each person in the family starting next year. I hope to do handmades.

We have generally 8 (yes, EIGHT) places to go on or around Christmas day...







: So it's taken its toll on us (especially little Isa who, as it turns out, has a double ear infection







) But even though our house is a mess, dishes are piled in the sink, and I could use a shower too







, I feel a full feeling of bliss and satisfaction. I am ready to host a family friendly New Year's party next weekend and begin the new year on a happy note.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELWYNN!!!!!*
















Ahhhhhhh...Christmas is over & I can relax. Sort of. In case anyone else forgets that while breastfeeding a toddler, what goes into your body goes into theirs, take my words of advice: DO NOT, I REPEAT *DO NOT* EAT ABSURD AMOUNTS OF PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE AND EXPECT YOUR CHILD TO ACT NORMAL!!!!!








: Noah was on the biggest sugar buzz this evening, without putting the slightest bit of sugar in his own mouth. I felt SOOOOOOOOO bad. For both of us! He woke up from his only nap today at 3:30. Didn't go to sleep until I drove him around at 10PM!!!







: The kid was seriously running around in circles cackling hysterically immediately before I put him in the car. My son is sooooo super sensitive to sugar and people wonder why I won't let him have a cookie "every now and then!"

All in all, we had a wonderful holiday. We were blessed to be surrounded by loved ones all weekend. There was great food, great beer and some gift giving. Christmas day was fairly quiet for us as we did most of our celebrating the two days prior. EEKS! And my sister got engaged! I almost forgot!

Eeks! And guess what??? I'm learning how to knit! I am about 10 inches into my very first scarf!!!!







I







it!!!

Spiritmomma:







to Isa! I used Garlic & Willow oil in Noah's ear and it helped tremendously! We went back to have his ear rechecked last week and it's completely cleared up. I was wondering if that may have been why she was so fussy. Sorry it was a double whammy!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy birthday Elwynn!

And a belated merry christmas to all who celebrate, and happy boxing day to my the canadians (and brit- you guys started boxing day, didn't you?).

We made a quick trip back to Canada for Christmas, but I worked today so we travelled home yesterday. It was good to see family and friends, and I think worth the trip and all of the driving!!!

I'm trying to make more time in my life for reading and sewing, so have needed to reduce my on-line time. But I'm still reading and trying to stay caught up. Hugs to all of the sick babies and mamas, I hope you're all feeling better soon. Imagine if we weren't nursing how much worse it could all be!!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELWYNN!!! ( a couple of days late).

Hope you all had a delightful day, and happy birthday day, Fern.

I love this week...between Christmas and New Year's, when it's festive, but calmer.

Not much time at the moment, but will check in soon. So glad to hear about all of your Christmases, which sound lovely.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Guess whose back hurts a whole lot less? MINE! I picked up my Ergo carrier tonight!







Fortunately I picked it up on the way to go grocery shopping so I had an immediate test drive. Ahhh.... so comfy, so cozy, so easy to nurse in while absent-mindedly scouring the sale racks.... *sigh* How did I go so long without the Ergo???

Knitting is going swimmingly too. I finished my first diaper cover (using this pattern) and am now most of the way through my second pair (using this cool wrap pattern). Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!

Isa's ear infection(S!) seem to be healing quite well with the anti-biotics







: I know, I know... she's on probiotics too and eating lots of yogurt... I was desparate! I just hope we can keep the thrush at bay and heal her gut afterward... I just waited too long to take her to the doctor, so I never realized it was ear infections. I thought she was teething!!!







:

Hope everyone is well... Off to







!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Mamas! Hope everyone had as lovely a holiday as we did. It was so nice, just how I wanted it to be.







For a few pics and the details, you can click.

Other than that, my big news is that I fell down our stairs on Wednesday, while holding Brynn. Our house was built in 1840 so the stairs are wood, and really steep and narrow. I was on the top step, wearing only socks, and my feet slipped right out from under me and I went down all 12 steps *on my ass*, clutching Brynn so she wouldn't fall. She made it down fine (although she was scared witless), but I am pretty sure I fractured my coccyx. Or as Jason said, "Honey, I'm pretty sure you busted your arse." Anyway, it was incredibly painful (natch) and I am still hobbling around here like a gray-haired old lady, and have several huge bruises on my upper legs and hiney. Not fun. At least Brynn is OK though.

Also, Jason is officially beginning his job search as of now, so if you have any extra vibes to send out after thinking of DiD's hubby, please send luck to us! He officially gets out of the Navy on May 31st, but because of his accrued leave time, he can actually start a new job as early as late March, so we have quite a big comfortable window for him to start a new job. He's working with two headhunter companies, too, so he'll be going to two back-to-back hiring conferences in Dallas at the end of January, and he's also got a really good lead on a huge company that is developing a new disaster relief division (disaster relief/humanitarian aid is Jason's specialty). So as of now, I'm not feeling stressed at all because I am feeling really sure that he will get a good job. I'm just excited to find out what it will be and where we'll be moving!!

Can you believe this year is over, ladies?? Ours just flew by. I really wonder where we will be and what we'll be doing this time next year!

Oh! I totally forgot to mention something. I'm not sure if y'all remember my post from a couple of weeks ago about my pregnant friend who tested in the positive range for Down Syndrome? Anyway, today is her follow-up appointment and she has elected to go ahead with the amnio.







I asked her if it would make a difference, i.e., if she would abort the pregnancy if she found out that the baby did have DS, and she said no. I asked her what the point was of getting the amio in that case, and she said she just has to know with 100% certainty as soon as possible. She talked to another OB about it (not just the OB she's been seeing) and the new doctor told her that all of the statistics that people quote are just "scare tactics" and that amios are safe. It just makes me really sad because I would bet a million dollars that the reason her results came back positive is because they don't know how far along she really is, so the quad screen was not given during the appropriate window...and if anything happened to her baby, it would just be so senseless. Anyway (sigh), please keep Rebecca in your thoughts today if you can.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

: for Rebecca for you! There is no way that I would let a doctor near my stomach if I was pregnant for an amnio... My feelings toward my kids are unconditional no matter what the case and I wouldn't want to risk it. Suprisingly, doctors are probably the best at scare tactics.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Geez Amy, that's so sad about your friend Rebecca. That is exactly why I will never have those tests done during pregnancy, because like her, I wouldn't choose to abort, so _what's the point of all the worry_?? Why not just enjoy the pregnancy & deal with any potential health issues when it's necessary, y'know?

A friend of a friend went through something similar last year, & they chose to abort. It was really, really sad. The whole family mourned, the couple had been trying to get pg for a long time. I was sad for them, but I could not help but think *what if the stupid test was wrong*?? I think that question would haunt me for life if I made the same decision.

Anyway, I do hope her amnio turns out fine.

And also, good luck to your DH in his job search! DiD's honey did find a new job (yay!), so we can now all direct our job getting vibes toward your man.









I had a bizarre adventure last night. We discovered one of our chickens had found a spool of thread & tried to eat it (the chickens are still too young to be outside & so are running amock in our garage). The poor thing was standing there pulling & pulling backwards with thread stuck inside her mouth trying to get free. So I brought her in & started trimming the thread away. It turned out that _*somehow*_ she'd managed to get the thread tied tightly around her tongue & when pulling back, the knot tightened up even more & it was digging in to her tongue (ouch!). My poor dumb chicken!

So I spent over an hour trying every which way to snip the loop of thread that was around her tongue. It was so hard because it was stuck waaay back on her tongue, practically in her throat, & since it was digging in so deep it was hard to SEE it, let alone slip scissors under it. Eventually I had my dd hold Henny Penny's tongue way out, I pried her mouth open with one hand, held the tiny swiss army knife scissors with the other, aimed everything at the lamp so I could see, and after about 25 tries, FINALLY got her poor tongue free of the thread! My poor chicky, I was afraid she was going to go into shock from all the stress. But she's fine. And all my thread is now very, very well hidden.

Whew, crazy pets.







:

Ps. Still TTC..... still waiting to O actually.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Ps again. I'm getting married one month from today.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Congrats!!! You are all such a beautiful family!!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Oh my goodness! Congrats!!! You are all such a beautiful family!!





































Thanks!







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

getting married sounds like it is going to be totally amazing! im so so happy for you.








to you this month!

our big news is that we are guying a van.. but not just any van.. its going to be a biodiesel/veggie oil powered beast. we wont sacrifice the earth for our want to be mobile, so we have searched high and low and finally found some really amazing japanese minivans (mitsubishi delica)..or actually SUV's







we checked a few out yesterday at a dealership..timothy drove one (they are right hand drive..which is kinda weird, but fine too) and they have so many neet features.. the big one has 8 seats..they all swivel so you can have them facing any way you want..or they lay flat or the fold up to the sides.. there is a cooler, icebox and warming box in them and skylights in the roof!
it looks like this...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:L300_Nearside.jpg
and the one we will probably buy is white, so it looks almost exactly like this but ours is the high roof model, so its bigger.
im excited because it means that we will have freedom to go wherever we want and they are big enough to camp in if need be. so this year we will be stopping by to visit some of you on our way to mexico and beyond..


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations! I am excited for you! We were looking into vans. I didn't even hear of one like this though... how much are they?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

OMG Fern that is exactly the same van we are going to buy!!!! Wow great minds think alike hey?







We need to sell our truck first though because we can't park 3 vehicles at our place. I have to get DH on that because those mitsubishis are going fast and they are changing the import rules soon so they won't be available anymore.

Nothing much new here, except Rowan's cold seems to be getting worse, not better, and I can't figure out why. I don't think it's anything more than a cold since she's as energetic and happy as ever, her nose just keeps producing SO much snot. I am sick of snot. SOOOOO sick of snot.







:


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Ack, I am reading and keeping up with you all, but don't have time to post as much as I would like, or respond to everyone!

Amy- SOOOO sorry you 'busted your arse'! How scary, too, that you were holding Brynn! Is there anything you can do to help it to heal, or is giving it time all you can do? Exciting about your dh's job prospects! Would you definitely be moving?

Fern- yay about the van!

DiD- so great to hear your partner got a job! I can't believe you are going to have a baby in a couple months already!

zjande- yikes about the chicken- sounds frightening and painful for the poor thing!

sphughy- I really hope rowan gets over her illness soon and is snot-free!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
OMG Fern that is exactly the same van we are going to buy!!!! Wow great minds think alike hey?







We need to sell our truck first though because we can't park 3 vehicles at our place. I have to get DH on that because those mitsubishis are going fast and they are changing the import rules soon so they won't be available anymore.


that is way too funny! yeah they are changing the laws.. its stupid because they are so much better vehicles that the american made ones.. but i guess its a threat to the economy or whatever. as it is they can only import ones that are 15 years old or older..so there ae tons of nice newer ones waiting to be loved by someone, but they cant bring there here









we are going to pay around 9000$ for ours.. there is also a toyota model similar..also with 7 or 8 seats that fold and swivel and stuff.. but they are said to be less reliable and so forth. we want one we can go camping in and the delica is its a 4X4 with a truck chasie..they are in high demand these days..so we are going to get one really soon. they just seem really rad through and through.

i hear that the vancover island custom imports in parksville is a good place to get them and there is a mechanic in coombs who knows lots about them too.

ive decided that if we are going to have a car i might as well be able to fix it..so im going to learn how to be a mechanic in the coming months


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
that is way too funny! yeah they are changing the laws.. its stupid because they are so much better vehicles that the american made ones.. but i guess its a threat to the economy or whatever. as it is they can only import ones that are 15 years old or older..so there ae tons of nice newer ones waiting to be loved by someone, but they cant bring there here
















:









we are going to pay around 9000$ for ours.. there is also a toyota model similar..also with 7 or 8 seats that fold and swivel and stuff.. but they are said to be less reliable and so forth.
ive decided that if we are going to have a car i might as well be able to fix it..so im going to learn how to be a mechanic in the coming months










That's not a bad price at all! You are looking at much more for a newer van that doesn't even have the pluses you mentioned. And to learning how to be your own mechanic-


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I just have to tell you guys about the cutest thing Rowan did. I gave her some bocconcini balls in her snack trap in the kitchen, and she just spent the last five minutes taking one or two out, running into the living room to her "eating spot", eating them, running back to the kitchen for some more, back to her eating spot to eat them... it's not like her snack trap isn't totally portable, I guess she just decided that it belonged in the kitchen, but she needed to eat in her eating spot. The eating spot is entirely her invention - aside from meals at the table, she's always been free to eat wherever she wants, but whenever anyone gives her food, she takes it to one corner of the dog's bed, sits down, and munches away until it's gone.

She is just such a little bundle of cuteness. DH posted a video of her newest trick - saying "bye bye" and waving like the queen.

So, new year's resolutions, anyone? I am going to go off refined carbohydrates completely for at least 3 months, in the hopes of improving my energy levels and overall health, and maybe dropping a few pounds too. I'm also going to start doing a 20 min workout at the gym at work and working all day at the office and pumping in the afternoon (I'm pretty sure pump breaks don't count as part of lunch breaks where I work, but I am going to check on that.) So I will have longer days away from Rowan (







) but hopefully more energy for her on the weekends.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
So, new year's resolutions, anyone? I am going to go off refined carbohydrates completely for at least 3 months,

Dang girl. More power to you! Keep us updated; I will cheer you on and live vicariously through your fitness!









I know what you mean about the bundle of cuteness. I think of 100 things a day that I want to post, but then don't have time or forget when I actually sit down to write! One funny and weird thing (not so much cute, but memorable): last night, DH had a glass of red wine and for some reason decided to give Brynn a taste. She LOVED it; she flipped out and kept reaching for the glass and *begging* for more. I could not believe it. She has never acted that way for any other food or drink. DH said that he heard in a college psych class he took that babies prefer the taste of alcohol to water. Isn't that bizarre?

No news on my friend Rebecca. The amio was on Friday, and we haven't gotten a call or email so I 'm not sure if I should assume it's bad news for them or not. She said the amnio results would take two weeks, but they were also getting a level two ultrasound, which I would assume would allow them to see craniofacial abnormalities or the like, if there were any there to see. So I'm really just wondering if they are doing OK. I called yesterday and left a message but didn't hear back from them at all, so I will just wait to hear from them.

OMG Spughy I just watched your video, and that was hilariously adorable!!! OK, I am going to have to post some video of Brynnie doing something cute, because one thing that was sooooo cool about seeing Rowan on video rather than just photos was hearing her voice!! I think Brynn has kind of a less high-pitched, even sometimes gravelly voice, for the most part. Although when she says some words, it's very high pitched (like, "Hi!"). One really adorable thing she does is says "Meowwwwwwwwww" like 1000 times a day and it crakes me up every time. I will try to capture that one tomorrow and share it with you. Spughy, how did you store your video so that I could just click on it and it would open my media player? You can PM me about that if you want to.

Well this party animal is off to read for a few moments, and then probably pass out in bed. Not from partying, mind you; from exhaustion. Such an exciting life!!















*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!*


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I started the new thread for us - hop on over!


----------



## BodoGirl (Jun 29, 2005)

One is walking, talking, talking back, dropping things and saying uh-oh and all that jazz.... She's Ms. Sassy pants for sure!

My son is a little behind. He walks, but only if he has something in sight. He does alot of sofa cruising. I keep kicking around disorders such as sensory, autism, etc..

I'm really hoping he's not autistic. We had ECI come to the house and evaluate him. He is just slightly behind on most of the development skills, however, his social skills, they had him rated as a 7-8 month old. I'd like to think he's just an independent soul. He does smile and interact with me, just not with his sister. So, who knows.

I've got to stay off the web though. I'm starting to become obsessed and sad when I look at the web. We all want our children to be perfect.

Ah, well, I digress. Hello to all and I've missed you. Being a momma to twins is alot of work!

Hugs to all and I look forward to 'catching' up!

Christy


----------

